# Pôr do Sol



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

Criei este tópico para que todos mostrem a magnifica imagem que e um pôr do Sol. 

















[URL=http://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc008695442189.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

Belas imagens thunderboy 
Parabéns.


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Sempre bonito de ver


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

Parabéns Thunderboy, muito bonitas não há nada mais bonito que a natureza


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Obrigado a todos
Volto a referir que este tópico é para todos participarem e postarem aqui belas fotos do pôr do Sol.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 02:30)

Vou aqui deixar a única imagem de um pôr do sol porque não tenho actualmente mais nenhuma no PC



Acho esta imagem engraçada, devido à disposição dos cirros, quando arranjar mais umas fotos do pôr do sol, vão ser com certeza incluídas aqui


----------



## Loureso (14 Mar 2009 às 03:04)

Olá thunderboy 


thunderboy disse:


> Criei este tópico para que todos mostrem a magnifica imagem que e um pôr do Sol.



São cenários incrivelmente fabulosos, não há dúvida!
Não querendo de forma nenhuma desvalorizar as fotos, poderiam ter sido bem melhores se não fosse a presença incómoda dos malditos cabos da rede eléctrica que tantas vezes danificam as paisagens que desejamos tornar especiais…

Não sei se este espaço já deu também lugar ao não menos belo nascer do sol.
Vivo próximo de um parque eólico a norte de Loures, uma área relativamente elevada que permite observar boa parte da zona oriental no Vale do Tejo e quem vive por estes lados sabe da extraordinária beleza que é o amanhecer. 
Lamento não puder apresentar registos desses fantásticos momentos visto que ainda não possuo equipamento necessário para o fazer, mas acredito que alguém por aqui tenha algo de interessante para nos mostrar.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2009 às 10:04)

Lindas fotos pessoal!



thunderboy disse:


> Volto a referir que este tópico é para todos participarem e postarem aqui belas fotos do pôr do Sol.



Sendo assim, deixo aqui algumas destes últimos dias!


*Viseu - 23-02-2009*





*Aveiro - 25-02-2009*





*Mira-Sintra - 12-03-2009*





E algumas já publicadas algures no Seguimento, de 27-02-2009, também aqui em Mira-Sintra











Felizmente, não tenho problemas com obstruções cá em Mira-Sintra!


----------



## ac_cernax (14 Mar 2009 às 14:56)

Sempre espectaculares imagens destas...

Deixo aqui uma contribuição minha também, tiradas no Ribatejo, quando tiver daqui vou tentar por também.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

Loureso disse:


> Olá thunderboy
> 
> 
> São cenários incrivelmente fabulosos, não há dúvida!
> ...



Essa sim é uma grande verdade.
Hoje em dia para qualquer lugar que olhemos podemos sempre observar os postes e linhas a estragarem a bela imagem da natureza.
Então aqui nem se fala


----------



## Loureso (15 Mar 2009 às 01:14)

Olá Gilmet 


Gilmet disse:


> Lindas fotos pessoal!
> Sendo assim, deixo aqui algumas destes últimos dias!
> 
> Felizmente, não tenho problemas com obstruções cá em Mira-Sintra!



Lindíssimas. 
Tiveste mais sorte que o thunderboy (malditos cabos). 
Conheço Aveiro e acho ser um dos locais do país mais privilegiados para este tipo de fotos.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

Foto de um pôr do sol hoje.





Foto de um efeito criado por um "quase" pôr do sol.





Com os habituais fios


----------



## Loureso (18 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Olá thunderboy 


thunderboy disse:


> Foto de um pôr do sol hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo invulgar (não fossem...), contudo, não menos interessante.


----------



## kikofra (18 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

Aqui esta uma do nascer:


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mar 2009 às 02:24)

A minha participação neste tópico justificar-se-á pelo factor " coincidência"...
É que  este tópico que descobri hoje,fez-me ir ao meu arquivo 
e descobri esta foto tirada neste dia ao por do sol 






[/URL][/IMG]

exactamente há um ano atrás,
com aguaceiros caídos durante a tarde,
em dia de  pistas de Aeroporto encharcadas 
mas com o sol ,
o por-do-sol que acabou por prevalecer






[/URL][/IMG]


E como estamos em Equinócio,
esta é uma foto verdadadeiramente virada a Oeste...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 20:10)

Duas imagens do pôr do sol de de hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

Mais duas imagens do Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!












Lembra inícios de Setembro de 2007, altura em que tivemos dias seguidos com _Pores_ -do-Sol semelhantes!


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais duas imagens do Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2009 às 23:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais duas imagens do Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!



Lindas. Para os mouros a Serra de Sintra era o Monte da Lua, cheia de mistério e fantasia. Este Sol quase faz lembrar a Lua.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2009 às 00:28)

Gilmet disse:


>



Andas a superar-te Gil!
Se houvessem manchas no sol, não te escapavam!


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

AnDré disse:


> Andas a superar-te Gil!
> Se houvessem manchas no sol, não te escapavam!



Ah pois não certamente...

Espectacular a foto Gil! De resto este tópico está carregado de belas imagens. Obrigado a todos


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2009 às 15:48)

Gilmet disse:


>


----------



## psm (20 Mar 2009 às 16:53)

Palavras para quê Gil!!!


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mar 2009 às 17:37)

Bem, cá vai mais uma... desta vez tirada aqui onde moro, não tem o encanto das do nosso amigo Gil que estão espectaculares, não desvalorizando as outras que também estão muito boas.


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

Belas fotos


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 19:18)

Pessoal... Obrigado por tão belos comentários! É muito motivante!

Cá deixo mais uma imagem, hoje! Precisamente a Oeste!


----------



## Loureso (20 Mar 2009 às 20:36)

Olá Gilmet 


Gilmet disse:


> Mais duas imagens do Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!



A extrema beleza das duas não dá margem para dúvidas, porém…
Acho esta deslumbrante, parabéns!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Aqui vão duas fotos do pôr do sol de ontem. Uma editada e outra a original.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 19:38)

Aqui vão mais outras duas fotos de hoje.


----------



## Loureso (21 Mar 2009 às 21:19)

Viva thunderboy 


thunderboy disse:


> Aqui vão mais outras duas fotos de hoje.



Perece que temos artista!!!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

Loureso disse:


> Viva thunderboy
> 
> 
> Perece que temos artista!!!


Sobre a parte superior do pôr do sol era suposto passar um cabo, mas, com um pouco de edição isso arranja-se


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Foto do pôr-do-sol de hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

Belas fotos *thunderboy*!!

Hoje, o Pôr-do-Sol foi espectacular, como tem sido desde há cerca de 5 dias para cá! No entanto, não o consegui captar, uma vez que não possuia máquina na altura...


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

Aqui ficam umas fotos do pôr do Sol de hoje






























































































































Pôr do Sol fantástico após um dia nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 19:07)

Hoje, um dos mais bonitos _Pôres_-do-Sol que já vi na vida!!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Belas fotos
Tópico interessante.


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Muito bonito


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Pôr do sol de hoje.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Este tópico está a ficar cada vez mais belo


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

Pôr do sol de hoje.


----------



## kikofra (28 Mar 2009 às 00:16)




----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 00:37)

kikofra disse:


>



Belos tons de laranja


----------



## kikofra (28 Mar 2009 às 01:14)

thunderboy disse:


> Belos tons de laranja



tirei tantas fotos a este por de sol, que gastei a bateria da maquina toda...


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 02:15)

kikofra disse:


> tirei tantas fotos a este por de sol, que gastei a bateria da maquina toda...


 E no fim ficamos sempre com a sensação que o que vimos é mil vezes melhor que as fotografias.
Aqui vai uma de hoje(ontem)


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

Aqui vai uma de hoje para animar um pouco


----------



## trepkos (3 Abr 2009 às 21:24)

Pôr do Sol em Casa Branca hoje.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Abr 2009 às 21:59)

Fotografia do fim do dia de hoje


----------



## Gilmet (4 Ago 2009 às 23:56)

O magnífico Pôr-do-Sol de ontem!


----------



## psm (5 Ago 2009 às 00:00)

Tive a sorte de o presenciar!

Bela foto gilmet!!


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2009 às 00:30)

Boa foto *gilmet*


----------



## belem (5 Ago 2009 às 00:38)

Ontem também observei um excelente pôr de sol  perto da Ericeira.
Foi bastante duradouro e excepcionalmente luminoso!


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Ago 2009 às 03:16)

Boas

Sr. Gil, está linda essa foto 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (5 Ago 2009 às 08:33)

Está uma foto digna de um pro, Gilmet, parabéns.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Ago 2009 às 16:53)

Veterano disse:


> Está uma foto digna de um pro, Gilmet, parabéns.



Parabéns, Gilmet...
(Como se ele não fosse...)


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2009 às 02:27)

*Gil*met, no minuto anterior ou no seguinte, provavelmente não ficaria tão boa! É aquela coisa do momento...!


----------



## Gilmet (7 Ago 2009 às 20:46)

Obrigado a todos pelos amáveis e encorajadores comentários! Colocarei aqui fotos do Pôr-do-Sol sempre que puder!


----------



## meteo (7 Ago 2009 às 21:30)

Gilmet disse:


> O magnífico Pôr-do-Sol de ontem!



Gilmet,está genial!


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2009 às 09:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelos amáveis e encorajadores comentários! Colocarei aqui fotos do Pôr-do-Sol sempre que puder!



Só fazes se não bem, ainda por cima, para mim, o pôr-do-sol de Verão é mais belo que qualquer outro...

Por aqui têm sido geniais, completamente espantosos, pena que nãortenha material em condições para registar estas maravilhas...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 01:35)

Um pequeno Timelapse do Pôr-do-Sol de ontem, composto por várias fotos tiradas com intervalos de tempo constantes.


----------



## jpmartins (3 Set 2009 às 09:16)

Está muito bom, parabéns Gilmet


----------



## vitamos (3 Set 2009 às 10:59)

Brilhante time lapse


----------



## Dan (3 Set 2009 às 12:16)

Muito bom


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2009 às 19:18)

Aqui fica a minha contribuição


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2009 às 20:03)

Obrigado 

---

Bonito Pôr-do-Sol, *Miguel*!

---

Há _poucochinho_ !


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2009 às 20:14)

Obrigado Gil

Mas a minha foto é absolutamente banal ao lado desta ultima do Palácio da Pena, é absolutamente fantástica


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2009 às 21:13)

Gilmet disse:


> Há _poucochinho_ !



_Cada vez me convenço mais que o sentido da arte é inversamente proporcional ao nosso estado de espírito alegre._

E a imagem até condiz! Great!


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Foi por um triz que não apanhaste os vampiros a sair dos caixões, Gil, esta imagem é tão bela que até dá arrepios.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2009 às 01:59)

Gil, amei essa foto do manto de nuvens sobre o Palácio da Pena!  

Se tão somente o ponto de observação em minha casa fosse de apenas uns poucos metros mais alto conseguiria ver as torres do Palácio, porque quanto à nebulosidade que muitas vezes paira sobre ele é visível na maioria das vezes.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2009 às 10:46)

A qualidade neste tópico começa a roçar a arte! Mas se calhar nem estamos a  falar da parte de baixo da arte, mas sim a de cima!


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 16:09)

Gilmet disse:


> Um pequeno Timelapse do Pôr-do-Sol de ontem, composto por várias fotos tiradas com intervalos de tempo constantes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PWAgt_ZK6s&fmt=18



Muito bom, mesmo...

Ainda pensas ir para Meteorologista?


----------



## chechu (11 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Duas fotos feita este verão. 
A primeira na terra do meu pai, Codeceiro. ( Guarda ) 
A segunda, na terra da minha mae, Freixedas. ( Pinhel )


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Set 2009 às 22:38)

Aqui uma foto tirada esta tarde na *Golegã*.





Uma curiosidade, chovia fraco quando tirei esta foto.


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2009 às 21:32)

se há fotografias de extrema beleza são as do por do sol parabens pelas excelentes fotos


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2009 às 21:20)

Depois de um Pôr-do-Sol _quase_ a Oeste!


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2009 às 21:26)

Grande foto


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 21:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Depois de um Pôr-do-Sol _quase_ a Oeste!



Caro Gilmet, aqui esteve muito parecido, mas não tenho o teu enquadramento paisagístico...

Amanhã posto cá isto, assim bem pela manhã, fresquinhas...

Até amanhã!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2009 às 22:14)

Grande foto *Gil* (Como sempre)


----------



## jPdF (21 Set 2009 às 23:25)

O meu contributo de hoje:




Mangualde, Viseu
21-09-2009 19:42


----------



## Veterano (21 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Óptimo enquadramento Gil, parabéns.


----------



## Hazores (22 Set 2009 às 00:47)

fica aqui uma imagem do por do Sol na Ilha Terceira (zona oeste).

as ilhas que aparecem são são Jorge e Pico







 a foto não está grande coisa , mas dá para terem uma idia como têm sido os ultimos dias por cá


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2009 às 08:51)

Esta foto é do amarus, postada ontem no tópico Interior Norte e centro:



>



Estou com um problema técnico com a máquina fotográfica, uma zanga de já algum tempo, e não lhe consigo sacar as imagens...


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2009 às 00:01)

foto tirada ontem ao fim da tarde


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2009 às 21:28)

A _inspiração_ de hoje!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Out 2009 às 21:44)

Duas zonas, duas realidades, duas fotos fantásticas...
Qualquer dia esgoto o vocabulário!


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:09)

São sem dúvida fotos espectaculares! Para quando uma Galeria de Arte MeteoPT?


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2009 às 23:12)

Veterano disse:


> São sem dúvida fotos espectaculares! Para quando uma Galeria de Arte MeteoPT?



Ou então um concurso de fotografia 

Como sempre mais um bonita fotografia *Gil*, parabéns também ao *Brunomc* e ao *jPdF* pelas belas fotos


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2009 às 01:23)

Hoje o céu estava especialmente fotogénico como sempre sucede quando existe predominantemente nebulosidade alta. Parabéns aos artistas que conseguiram plasmar toda essa beleza...


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2009 às 00:08)

Boas, aqui fica uma foto do dia de ontem:


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2009 às 00:10)

Porreironas pá


----------



## MSantos (29 Out 2009 às 00:30)

Bela foto *teles*


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Out 2009 às 01:18)

teles disse:


> Boas, aqui fica uma foto do dia de ontem:



Teles, só consigo dizer que está lindíssima. Parabéns...


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2009 às 21:22)

A foto está excelente Teles


----------



## Liliana15 (31 Out 2009 às 16:14)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui fica a minha contribuição



*Bela foto*


----------



## Liliana15 (31 Out 2009 às 16:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado



Bem *Gil* foto absolutamente fantástica...ainda por cima com o Palácio da Pena que gosto bastante...

Continua a brindar-nos com fotos desta qualidade. Obrigada tens imenso jeito


----------



## Liliana15 (31 Out 2009 às 16:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Mais duas imagens do Pôr-do-Sol de hoje!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Belas fotos *Gil*... Gostei imenso muito boas mesmo, o sol ficou muito fotogénico...

Parabéns


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2009 às 16:25)

Fica aqui a contribuição


----------



## Liliana15 (31 Out 2009 às 16:30)

Gilmet disse:


> O magnífico Pôr-do-Sol de ontem!




Mais uma bela foto *Gil*..
Esta foto foi muito bem conseguida. Gosto especilmente das várias cores que se conjugam e que um efeito muito engraçado.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2009 às 18:48)

Obrigado, Liliana!

Sempre que puder brindar-vos-ei com fotos deste _magnífico-fenómeno-diário_ ! Prometido!


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

Foto tirada hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2009 às 00:44)

Excelente, *teles*!

Aqui por Coimbra, o final de tarde também se apresentou com um cenário bastante idêntico. Muito bom mesmo...


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2009 às 18:24)

Bela foto *teles *


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2009 às 18:27)

Boa *teles*!

---

O anoitecer de hoje, aqui, foi assim:




Flickr


----------



## Mjhb (27 Nov 2009 às 21:28)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa *teles*!
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Para variar, bestial!


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2009 às 23:27)

Mais uma foto muito bonita *Gil*...Como sempre


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Nov 2009 às 01:46)

*Gil*, outra coisa não seria de esperar...
Fantástico, claro...


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Nov 2009 às 15:22)

teles disse:


> Foto tirada hoje ao final do dia:



*Bela foto teles*


----------



## Liliana15 (28 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa *teles*!
> 
> O anoitecer de hoje, aqui, foi assim:
> 
> ...



Mais uma belo foto *Gilmet*.
Continua a brindar-nos com fotos desta qualidade...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Dez 2009 às 00:09)

O Pôr-do-Sol na Praia da Aguda, Sintra, anteontem!




Flickr


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

Gilmet disse:


> O Pôr-do-Sol na Praia da Aguda, Sintra, anteontem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espetaculo


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Dez 2009 às 01:52)

Deixo aqui a minha contribuição!


----------



## Teles (4 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

Uma foto de ontem:


----------



## Liliana15 (4 Jan 2010 às 21:50)

Belas fotos *Fantkboy* e *teles*


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Fantkboy disse:


> Deixo aqui a minha contribuição!


Simplesmente espantosas, as fotos estão maravilhosas ! 
Muitos parabéns por esta obra prima !


----------



## Mjhb (5 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

Fantkboy disse:


> Deixo aqui a minha contribuição!




Muito bem, bestial, espantoso, sem palavras para mais...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2010 às 22:52)

Realmente, com o tempo que tem feito, é normal que este tópico tenha estado _paradinho_.

Mas felizmente voltou o Sol! O anoitecer de hoje foi assim:




Flickr


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2010 às 00:53)

Mas que bela foto Gil


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2010 às 22:40)

Obrigado *Miguel*!

Deixo mais uma, esta de hoje, na Ericeira.




Flickr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2010 às 00:15)

Mais uma excelente fotografia.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mar 2010 às 07:51)

Eu digo, mais duas excelentes fotos...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Abr 2010 às 00:49)

Já a _roçar_ a noite, mas ainda com uma réstia de luminosidade, ontem.




Flickr


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2010 às 09:41)

Pôr-do-Sol de ontem, com o Caramulo como pano de fundo...:



















Peço desculpa pela má qualidade...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Abr 2010 às 18:19)

é bonito, mas só um reparo a 1º foto está de lado.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2010 às 19:14)

Pôr do Sol de Hoje/agora:


----------



## actioman (27 Abr 2010 às 18:31)

Não tenho neste momento muito tempo para buscar com alguma calma, mas parece-me que não há nenhum tópico sobre os fenómenos de refracção da luz solar,por isso coloco aqui estas 2 fotografias tiradas ontem ao pôr do Sol. Apresentam um fenómeno conhecido como Sun Pillar ou Light Pillar:

Nunca tinha assistido a um ao "vivo", por isso aqui fica o meu registo  :


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2010 às 19:02)

Excelente registo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Abr 2010 às 21:31)

_Très magnifique_, o pôr-do-Sol de hoje.

À hora das fotos estavam cerca de 25ºC, com uma brisa morna, ainda que proviniente de Norte. Uma sensação espectacular!





Flickr




Flickr




Flickr


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2010 às 21:32)

Magníficas


----------



## Teles (27 Abr 2010 às 21:36)

Muito boas fotos parabens


----------



## actioman (27 Abr 2010 às 23:16)

Mais um Pôr do Sol, desta feita do passado dia 19-04-2010. O céu parece que se incendiava! Simplesmente fantástico, fez-me sentir insignificante perante a grandeza do que nos rodeia...
Até pareceu uma aurora boreal! 








E  a seguinte é de hoje mesmo. Também adorei os tons rosa e laranjas das nuvens!


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2010 às 12:25)

actioman disse:


> Não tenho neste momento muito tempo para buscar com alguma calma, mas parece-me que não há nenhum tópico sobre os fenómenos de refracção da luz solar,por isso coloco aqui estas 2 fotografias tiradas ontem ao pôr do Sol. Apresentam um fenómeno conhecido como Sun Pillar ou Light Pillar:
> 
> Nunca tinha assistido a um ao "vivo", por isso aqui fica o meu registo  :



Excelente 
Um tópico para isso é boa ideia, há umas quantas fotos dispersas, vou tratar do assunto.


----------



## nelson972 (28 Abr 2010 às 12:38)

Foto tirada na zone de Aveiro, em 2007;
Usei como wallpaper durante o inverno  






Esta foi durante a trovoada de 21/04;
Já tinha postado antes, mas aqui é que me parece o local correcto.






Espero para ver como vai ser hoje !!


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2010 às 16:40)

Vince disse:


> Excelente
> Um tópico para isso é boa ideia, há umas quantas fotos dispersas, vou tratar do assunto.



Grande Vince! Sempre em cima do acontecimento! Muitas vezes me pergunto onde arranjam vocês tempo para tudo isto! OBRIGADO! 

Tenho aqui mais uma ou duas que depois agregarei ao tópico!

Abraço!


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2010 às 20:25)

Boas , deixo aqui está foto tirada hoje que as nuvens ao fundo dão a ilusão óptica como se fosse um mar amarelo


----------



## Lousano (28 Abr 2010 às 21:06)

Chaahk disse:


> Boas , deixo aqui está foto tirada hoje que as nuvens ao fundo dão a ilusão óptica como se fosse um mar amarelo



De facto um amarelo muito vivo, quando neste momento o normal é o laranja.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Abr 2010 às 19:44)

Exelente fotografias


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Mai 2010 às 21:48)

Aqui deixo o meu contributo...





Foto tirada no sábado junto ao Zêzere.


----------



## Vince (5 Mai 2010 às 08:49)

actioman disse:


> Tenho aqui mais uma ou duas que depois agregarei ao tópico!



Podem então usar este tópico só para colocar imagens de fenómenos ópticos, quem tiver material que coloque lá:

 Fenómenos ópticos atmosféricos


----------



## Teles (8 Mai 2010 às 22:15)

Boas , hoje ao fim da tarde o sol decidiu dar a sua graça.


----------



## Teles (10 Mai 2010 às 22:22)

Hoje ao fim do dia:


----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2010 às 00:07)

Hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## rozzo (12 Mai 2010 às 11:56)

Um  já antigo, de 2008 em Cuba:


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2010 às 03:10)

Azenhas do Mar, dia 12 de Julho.


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2010 às 17:33)

Fotografias muito boas.

Os por-do-sol à beira-mar são aquela cousa bestial...


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 19:54)

editado


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Set 2010 às 15:59)

...e enquanto outros exaltavam àquela hora noutros lugares do País,
aqui, ontem depois de tanto ameaçar, apenas houve a exaltação de um bom pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Set 2010 às 18:11)

Entre Maçores e a Açoreira. (25 Dezembro de 2008)


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2010 às 23:56)

Bela foto Mário


----------



## rozzo (23 Dez 2010 às 17:36)

Umas recentes aqui em Sassoeiros:


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

Aqui fica o Pôr do Sol de hoje por aqui.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

Uma guardada algures, tirada por mim... 

1 de Abril de 2010


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Parece tradição as incursões pela Figueira da Foz cada vez que ando pela região, foi na 3ª feira passada, neste caso na praia do Cabedelo e resolvi deixar aqui mais algumas imagens alusivas a este tópico. 












Algo em comum que não dispensei...


----------



## Hazores (1 Fev 2011 às 00:12)

deixo aqui uma foto do Pôr do Sol hoje na minha zona 







foto tirada por: Brás Barcelos


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Fev 2011 às 00:35)

Belíssimos tons de fim de tarde.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

deixo algumas do por do sol na Torre, Serra da Estrela no dia 05/02/2011































Cova da Beira


----------



## dahon (9 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Excelentes fotos Norther, muito bonitas mesmo.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2011 às 00:57)

obrigado dahon estava um grande fim de tarde o que ajudou


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Lá em cima são realmente muito bons estes tons.
Muito interessantes...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2011 às 22:25)

Parabéns, as fotos da Torres estão magníficas...


----------



## Teles (19 Mar 2011 às 21:45)

O por do sol hoje:


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2011 às 21:57)

Grandes fotos, Teles.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Mar 2011 às 22:27)

Exelentes fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Mar 2011 às 00:52)

Lindos...


----------



## Norther (21 Mar 2011 às 10:30)

belo por do sol, belissimas....


----------



## Teles (6 Mai 2011 às 19:07)

Ontem:


----------



## Teles (22 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

Hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## MSantos (23 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Bonito pôr do Sol, fotos muito bonitas Teles


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 03:18)

Hoje, se me o permitem, vou intrometer-me aqui nesta mágnifica "secção" de fotos do Pôr do Sol, onde o Teles entre muitos outros nos têm deixado verdadeiros poemas sob a forma de imagens! 

E faço-o apenas pelo inusitado deste magnifico Pôr do Sol, que até fazia lembrar as belas imagens das auroras boreais. Aquele Cumulonimbus que estava na zona de Montemor o Novo estava tão elevado que conseguiu tapar o Sol e apenas se via o seu feixe de luz a passar por cima dele!













Cliquem na imagem para a verem em maior dimensão (atenção a quem tenha limites de tráfego na net! )





Abraço!


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Mai 2011 às 13:30)

A minha participação, fotografias tiradas ontem.


----------



## Teles (25 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

Actioman que maravilha de imagens desse por do sol , realmente faz lembrar as lindas auroras boreais


----------



## Teles (27 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Umas fotos do por do sol hoje:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mai 2011 às 23:30)

Nítido sol, fantástico


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

Boa sequencia de fotos do ASTRO-REI


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 23:49)

Quem sabe, sabe! Inmelhoráveis!  (acho que acabei de inventar uma palavra nova )

Parabéns! É o que eu digo, esta é a zona da poesia sob a forma de imagens aqui na casa!


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2011 às 13:58)

Praia da Rainha, 7 de Junho de 2011, 20:34


----------



## Veterano (8 Jun 2011 às 14:41)

Grande pôr do sol, André, numa praia ainda cheia de "veraneantes".


----------



## Teles (10 Jun 2011 às 21:47)

Boas , algumas fotos hoje ao por do sol:


----------



## JoãoPT (12 Jun 2011 às 15:05)

Algumas fotos do pôr-do-Sol no dia 10:


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jun 2011 às 00:43)

Duas fotos de dia 11. Recomeçam os magníficos pôres-do-Sol de Verão!




Flickr




Flickr


----------



## MSantos (16 Jun 2011 às 22:31)

Belas cores Gil


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jun 2011 às 18:58)

Obrigado, Miguel. 

---

Mais uma, de dia 18, conjugando alguns _contrails_ .





Flickr


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2011 às 01:05)

Zabljak, Montenegro.
No passado dia 24/06.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

Parece um pôr do sol de Inverno por cá, excelente foto André


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Jul 2011 às 13:22)

Já agora um Por do Sol que registei em Cadiz, que tambem está visivel no meu site...






Cumps.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2011 às 01:40)

No sábado, dia 23.






Santa Helena, Tarouca.


----------



## Veterano (26 Jul 2011 às 08:21)

Bonita foto, André.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jul 2011 às 02:51)

Bonitas fotos André e Tornado


----------



## Teles (2 Ago 2011 às 01:42)

Ao fim de um dia todo nublado o sol lá fez uma graça:


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Ago 2011 às 09:58)

Por terras alentejanas:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2011 às 17:30)

Ontem, 5 de Agosto 2011:

Fábrica











Algures no caminho Fábrica  Manta Rota


----------



## Francisco C. (16 Ago 2011 às 15:34)

*Por do Sol*

A bordo do Ferry em Setubal , um por do Sol com uns efeitos muito bonitos. Espero que gostem tanto quanto eu.


----------



## rozzo (20 Ago 2011 às 23:05)

*Re: Por do Sol*

Nuvens altas ao pôr-do-sol, em Sassoeiros, Cascais.


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 01:09)

*Re: Por do Sol*

Efeitos sempre belo e espectaculares estes que nos brinda o nosso Sol no momento do seu ocaso!

Parabéns a ambos por nos deixarem espreitar pela vossa "janela fotográfica" estes momentos únicos!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Set 2011 às 00:23)

*Re: Por do Sol*

Um por do sol atípico por aqui.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2011 às 19:02)

Esta tarde aqui em Bragança.


----------



## Teles (3 Out 2011 às 22:42)

Boas , não é o por do sol mas sim o nascer , coloco aqui umas fotos que tinha perdidas no telemóvel:


----------



## Teles (4 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Duas fotos de hoje :


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Out 2011 às 01:48)

Boas 

Pôr do Sol algures perto do Cabo Espichel, hoje foi também dia de falar um pouco sobre o MeteoAlerta 







Abraços


----------



## Teles (11 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Não é minha mas é uma belíssima foto por isso aqui a postei:





http://www.luisargerich.com/about.html


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2011 às 20:38)

Hoje, Praia America, Nigran, Galiza.


----------



## Teles (29 Out 2011 às 23:33)

Hoje ao final da tarde:


----------



## MontijoCity (13 Nov 2011 às 01:33)

Aqui ficam umas minhas:
















Espero que gostem. Cumps.


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2011 às 14:38)

Aqui o Sol põe-se incrivelmente cedo para aquilo que estou habituado, hoje o pôr do sol foi bonito deixo aqui uma foto:

Hora da foto: 15:21 (que cedo)


----------



## Hazores (13 Dez 2011 às 00:50)

boa noite, deixo aqui 2 fotos do por do sol em angra do heroísmo, foram retiradas do facebook de brás barcelos.






[/URL][/IMG]





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Teles (13 Dez 2011 às 01:49)

Lindo pôr do sol


----------



## Hazores (29 Dez 2011 às 22:56)

Hoje, 29.12.2011 em Angra do Heroísmo, fotos de brás barcelos






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2011 às 07:45)

Muito boas
Na minha opinião ficariam ainda melhores se estivessem direitas, usaste tripé?


----------



## Hazores (30 Dez 2011 às 14:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Muito boas
> Na minha opinião ficariam ainda melhores se estivessem direitas, usaste tripé?



estas fotos não são da minha autoria, são de um colega brás barcelos, eu apenas as coloco aqui no fórum


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2012 às 18:39)

O de esta tarde, tentativa de panorama:


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2012 às 19:26)

Boas fotos Duarte, gosto mas a montagem das 3 fotos foi manual?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jan 2012 às 19:52)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas fotos Duarte, gosto mas a montagem das 3 fotos foi manual?



Obrigado
Sim, foi manual.


----------



## amando96 (17 Jan 2012 às 22:18)




----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2012 às 19:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Obrigado
> Sim, foi manual.



Boas, penso que deverias ter subreposto mais as imagens quando fizeste o enquadramento


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2012 às 08:18)

O Sol hoje de manhã:


----------



## nelson972 (19 Jan 2012 às 10:55)

Um bocado atrasado, mas aqui fica um pôr do sol magnífico, no fim de Dezembro.
Uma sensação de calma e tranquilidade, que nos faz esquecer os problemas dos nossos dias!


























Cumprimentos,
nelson


----------



## Teles (19 Jan 2012 às 11:23)

Sem duvida muito bonito Nelson  obrigado por partilhar


----------



## jPdF (19 Jan 2012 às 19:20)

Por do Sol na terça feira dia 17 de Janeiro.

A descer da Torre para Seia:


----------



## nelson972 (20 Jan 2012 às 13:38)

Bonito,
Fogo&Gelo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2012 às 15:04)

Tábua, 09.09.2011:


----------



## MSantos (27 Jan 2012 às 15:19)

Pôr do sol em Białystok, dia 27/01/2012, aquele que até agora foi o dia mais frio da minha vida, mas que vai ser com toda a certeza batido pelos próximos.... Foto tirada às 16:03... Lá fora -11ºC


----------



## Sunderlandz (3 Fev 2012 às 11:03)

*Re: Pôr do Sol e outros*

Pico do Areeiro (Madeira) 09-01-2012


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2012 às 19:12)

Não foi o pôr, mas sim o nascer-do-Sol.
Dia 11 de Agosto, de Manta Rota:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2012 às 19:25)

Fim de tarde espectacular, por aqui (Loures):





Maior tamanho: http://i.imgur.com/YEgDG.jpg


----------



## rui_marco (20 Nov 2012 às 13:27)

belas fotos thunderboy! aonde foram tiradas?


----------



## CptRena (1 Mar 2013 às 22:27)

Pôr do sol do dia de hoje


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2013 às 22:32)

Ainda não tinha reparado neste tópico. Belas fotos!
Já agora, deixo aqui umas minhas do pôr-do-sol!

Na Rio Arade





Na Praia de Vale da Telha


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2013 às 09:19)

Tirada em Julho


----------



## Norther (27 Ago 2013 às 15:29)

No Tortosendo


----------



## ecobcg (28 Ago 2013 às 14:22)

Algarve:


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2013 às 19:38)

As ultimas fotos aqui colocadas estão excelentes.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Ago 2013 às 00:24)

Mais umas, agora na Praia do Carvalhal (excelente praia), perto da Zambujeira.
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecobcg/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Ago 2013 às 01:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais umas, agora na Praia do Carvalhal (excelente praia), perto da Zambujeira.



Brutalíssimo!

Excelentes fotografias


----------



## Teles (30 Ago 2013 às 20:58)

Belíssimas fotos que aqui tem aparecido , deixo aqui o meu contributo destes dois dias:








Nascer do Sol:


----------



## nelson972 (28 Out 2013 às 18:31)

Hoje :  






(não deu para fugir do cabo electrico )


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2013 às 20:32)

Alguns registos dos últimos dias (clicar para ver em tamanho maior).

19 de Outubro.




27 de Outubro.




28 de Outubro.




31 de Outubro.




1 de Novembro.


----------



## MontijoCity (29 Nov 2013 às 12:28)

No último dia de calor tirei esta (já tenho saudades...)


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2014 às 15:48)

Algumas fotos que tinha aqui guardadas e outras mais recentes.
Algumas têm o link porque não estavam a dar para pôr de outra maneira.
25 de Maio de 2013



28 de Maio de 2013



29 de Maio de 2013



30 de Maio de 2013



5 de Junho de 2013
[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/855/x6ja.jpg][/IMG]
14 de Junho de 2013



19 de Junho de 2013



27 de Junho de 2013



28 de Junho de 2013






29 de Junho de 2013
[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/560/2v8b.jpg][/IMG]
6 de Julho de 2013



7 de Julho de 2013



10 de Julho de 2013
[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/12/h7of.jpg][/IMG]
11 de Julho de 2013



28 de Agosto de 2013



15 de Novembro de 2013. Não o pôr do Sol mas sim as nuvens ao nascer do Sol



18 de Novembro de 2013






8 de Dezembro de 2013



9 de Dezembro de 2013






14 de Dezembro de 2013



15 de Dezembro de 2013



22 de Janeiro de 2014
















[IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/1024x768q90/541/y16j.jpg][/IMG]





[/URL]



23 de Janeiro de 2014


----------



## Gilmet (10 Abr 2014 às 01:00)

O final da tarde de ontem, depois da _pseudo-convectividade_...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Abr 2014 às 15:05)

Em setembro de 2013 na Galiza


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Abr 2014 às 19:51)

Neste momento em Serpa!


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Belas fotos por aqui

Deixo uma do pôr do sol que tirei ontem de minha casa com bastante aproximação ( Canon 100-400 L) a 350 mm:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Abr 2014 às 20:35)

Foto tirada hoje:


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2014 às 20:46)

Um pouco do que se verificou hoje.





(tamanho maior)





(tamanho maior)


----------



## ecobcg (12 Set 2014 às 22:42)

Belas fotos!

Deixo aqui mais um fantástico pôr-do-sol por aqui, ocorrido há uns tempos.






http://500px.com/photo/82963241/farol-ardente-by-bruno-gonçalves


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 00:33)

Gilmet disse:


> Um pouco do que se verificou hoje.



Fabulosas!! 

E que inveja de ter essa vista para a serra!


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2014 às 00:41)

ecobcg disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Deixo aqui mais um fantástico pôr-do-sol por aqui, ocorrido há uns tempos.



Excelente foto e também as da tua página do 500px!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2014 às 18:15)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente foto e também as da tua página do 500px!



Muito obrigado!


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2014 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas!!
> 
> E que inveja de ter essa vista para a serra!



Obrigado StormRic! De facto, é uma das mais importantes características que me faz apreciar o local onde vivo.

---

Finalizando a temática veranesca, mais dois registos dos últimos tempos.


Praia da Falésia, 22-08-2014.





(tamanho maior)


Ilha da Armona, 29-09-2014.





(tamanho maior)


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2014 às 06:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado StormRic! De facto, é uma das mais importantes características que me faz apreciar o local onde vivo.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



 lindas! A Armona foi um dos meus destinos de férias durante muitos anos. Não sei como está agora mas da Armona à barra da Fuzeta (e volta) era um passeio paradisíaco ao fim do dia. Bem na verdade o "passeio" era como um treino para os 20Km marcha .


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2014 às 13:14)

Mais umas do pôr-do-sol aqui em Carvoeiro:





















https://500px.com/ecobcg
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ecobcg/


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Dez 2014 às 14:24)

Fotos tiradas ontem ao final da tarde:


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2014 às 04:38)

O último pôr-do-sol de Novembro, na praia de Carcavelos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2014 às 00:38)

Fotos tiradas dia 11 deste mês


----------



## guimeixen (14 Dez 2014 às 17:29)

Dia 13 de março deste ano:
Nesta foto com uns cirrus perto do horizonte e com o Sol por trás, fez-me lembrar Saturno.




1 by guimeixen, on Flickr

29 de março deste ano:




IMG_20140329_190315 by guimeixen, on Flickr

1 de abril:
Este pôr do sol foi bastante intenso porque o sol já se tinha posto e notava-se que já não estava a dar sol nas nuvens que estavam no lado oposto ao sol e mesmo assim formou-se um arco-íris. Foi também suficiente para provocar sombras definidas porque quando eu estava a descer as escadas do prédio onde moro para ver o pôr do sol, notava-se as sombras da porta na parede o que até achei estranho porque o sol já se tinha posto.




16020393185_d3652a02a1_o by guimeixen, on Flickr

9 de junho:




   15833048478_682d060d0a_o by guimeixen, on Flickr

28 de junho:




IMG_20140628_210038 by guimeixen, on Flickr

20 de setembro:




IMG_20140920_190114 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2014 às 20:40)

guimeixen disse:


> 1 de abril:
> Este pôr do sol foi bastante intenso porque o sol já se tinha posto e notava-se que já não estava a dar sol nas nuvens que estavam no lado oposto ao sol e mesmo assim formou-se um arco-íris. Foi também suficiente para provocar sombras definidas porque quando eu estava a descer as escadas do prédio onde moro para ver o pôr do sol, notava-se as sombras da porta na parede o que até achei estranho porque o sol já se tinha posto.



Bonitas fotos! A minha preferida pela composição artística é essa terceira, está  excelente a simplicidade e colocação de todas as silhuetas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2014 às 23:35)

A limpar o pc encontrei estas fotos:
Dia 5 março 2013


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Dez 2014 às 23:50)

30 de Outubro 2014:


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2014 às 09:13)

Bora lá participar! 



ecobcg disse:


> Termina amanhã o prazo para a submissão das fotos para o nosso 1.º Concurso de Fotografia Meteo.
> Participem!
> http://troposfera.pt/index.php/actividades/concurso-foto


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Dez 2014 às 19:37)

Excelente por do sol na torre hoje :




(https://www.facebook.com/manchasnowboard?fref=photo)


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2014 às 09:38)

Uma foto que fiz há mais de 5 anos, não é bem o momento "clássico" do pôr do sol, mas achei interessante os tons frios do céu ( alguns minutos após o pôr do sol ) em contraste com o tom quente na capela iluminada do Sr da Pedra em Miramar ( Vila Nova de Gaia)

Actualmente este tipo de foto já não é possível, o lago que se vê em 1º plano não existia da última vez que lá passei (no seu lugar havia apenas areia ).


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2014 às 11:51)

Já que estou numa de Sr da Pedra.. cá fica outra foto que fiz ( esta mais recente do dia 28/12/2013 )

A capela vista de outro ângulo e agora com alguns vestígios das cores do pôr do sol:






Como podem ver foi num dia em que muita espuma deu à praia..


----------



## Snifa (16 Dez 2014 às 13:47)

Mais uma do " baú", esta tirei do alto da serra da Freita em 29/01/2011 

Foto feita minutos antes do pôr do sol  já com belos tons laranja/amarelados no horizonte mas que duraram pouco tempo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Dez 2014 às 14:21)

Umas fotos que tirei no dia 20 Março 2013,na Serra da estrela:


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2014 às 13:45)

Mais uma  antiga, esta fiz há mais de 5 anos, minutos depois do pôr do sol com alguma bruma ambiente  e o nevoeiro já a entrar no estuário do Rio Douro tapando a ponte da Arrábida ao fundo, enquanto as luzes da Ribeira se vão acendendo:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Pôr do sol de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 19:27)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pôr do sol de ontem:



 esta foto especialmente parece tirada de avião  Lindas!


----------



## StormRic (17 Dez 2014 às 20:32)

Hoje, 17/12/14. Não as vemos mas elas estão lá, muito longe. Para onde quer que se olhe há sempre gaivotas no horizonte de bom tempo.


----------



## Garcia (17 Dez 2014 às 20:55)

18-10-2014


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2014 às 22:01)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma  antiga, esta fiz há mais de 5 anos, minutos depois do pôr do sol com alguma bruma ambiente  e o nevoeiro já a entrar no estuário do Rio Douro tapando a ponte da Arrábida ao fundo, enquanto as luzes da Ribeira se vão acendendo:


Fantástica!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2014 às 00:27)

Snifa disse:


> Mais uma  antiga, esta fiz há mais de 5 anos, minutos depois do pôr do sol com alguma bruma ambiente  e o nevoeiro já a entrar no estuário do Rio Douro tapando a ponte da Arrábida ao fundo, enquanto as luzes da Ribeira se vão acendendo:



Uma obra de arte lindíssima! 
O nevoeiro como um cobertor que começa a cobrir as colinas da margem parece surreal.


----------



## rozzo (21 Dez 2014 às 00:10)

Algumas de hoje à tarde na zona do Estoril:


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 01:26)

rozzo disse:


> Algumas de hoje à tarde na zona do Estoril:



 Boas! Tem um sun dog do lado direito na primeira. A perspectiva na composição da segunda deu uma dinâmica muito boa à imagem! Na terceira vê-se um efeito que eu não vi, as sombras!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2014 às 03:31)

Para aquecer, um poente algarvio há mais de dez anos, na Ilha da Armona.

9 de Agosto de 2004

às 20:22:29





20:24:58





Fotos obtidas com a lendária Canon EOS 300D.


----------



## StormRic (23 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

As cores do último crepúsculo do Outono deste ano. Vénus é visível perto do horizonte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Dez 2014 às 17:10)

Ontem esteve assim ao por do sol:


----------



## Garcia (25 Dez 2014 às 21:57)

Pôr-do-sol de ontem... (24-12-20114)


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Dez 2014 às 23:48)

Pôr do sol, dia 24 de Dezembro, tirada na Quinta do Conde,






















dia 25 de Dezembro, cabo Espichel,


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Vitor TT disse:


> Pôr do sol, dia 24 de Dezembro, tirada na Quinta do Conde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todas as fotos estão muito boas, lindas, mas a terceira a contar de cima tem uma beleza invulgar não só pela nuvem atravessada mas também pelos vários planos em diferentes tons, aliás beleza comum a toda a sequência.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

Garcia disse:


> Pôr-do-sol de ontem... (24-12-20114)



Belo poente e fotos sempre fascinantes! Obrigado por esta partilha, neste dia não consegui ver o poente.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 04:01)

Ao pôr-do-sol do dia 26 nuvens altas longínquas impediram de se ver o "raio verde". O efeito pictórico no entanto foi bonito:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Dez 2014 às 08:32)

Deixo aqui o poente de ontem


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 23:59)

O nascer do sol é off-topic? 

Talvez devêssemos abrir um tópico de nascentes para distinguir. Localmente aqui em Carcavelos os nascentes são quase sempre mais coloridos do que os poentes, talvez devido à maior humidade da atmosfera nas horas matinais do que ao entardecer.

Hoje dia 27 as cores eram simplesmente inacreditáveis pela sua pureza e intensidade, em tons de rosa e carmesins alaranjados. Tenho de ver estes nascentes da marina de Oeiras, onde se tem a perspectiva do Tejo até Lisboa e Montijo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 00:49)

Foto tirada dia 15/12/2013, 16:56h


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> O nascer do sol é off-topic?
> 
> Talvez devêssemos abrir um tópico de nascentes para distinguir. Localmente aqui em Carcavelos os nascentes são quase sempre mais coloridos do que os poentes, talvez devido à maior humidade da atmosfera nas horas matinais do que ao entardecer.
> 
> Hoje dia 27 as cores eram simplesmente inacreditáveis pela sua pureza e intensidade, em tons de rosa e carmesins alaranjados. Tenho de ver estes nascentes da marina de Oeiras, onde se tem a perspectiva do Tejo até Lisboa e Montijo.


Morri!  Que cores! 
Fantásticas! 

Por mim podes abrir o tópico do nascer do sol, faz todo o sentido haver um!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada dia 15/12/2013, 16:56h


Magnífica!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto tirada dia 15/12/2013, 16:56h



Isto é no Castelo do Queijo? já não me recordo de tanta coisa do Porto.

Uma inspiração este céu!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:32)

Obrigado! Eu também, quando vi isto...



João Pedro disse:


> Por mim podes abrir o tópico do nascer do sol, faz todo o sentido haver um!



Vamos iniciar com o nascente de Ano Novo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é no Castelo do Queijo? já não me recordo de tanta coisa do Porto.
> 
> Uma inspiração este céu!



Sim é o Forte de São Francisco Xavier do Queijo!

E quanto ao novo tópico nascer do sol , faz todo sentido  o criar..


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:35)

StormRic disse:


> Isto é no Castelo do Queijo? já não me recordo de tanta coisa do Porto.
> 
> Uma inspiração este céu!


Oui, c'est le château du fromage!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:36)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Eu também, quando vi isto...
> Vamos iniciar com o nascente de Ano Novo!


Só? Se continuar a acordar com as galinhas começo já amanhã!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Só? Se continuar a acordar com as galinhas começo já amanhã!



Ok, então o primeiro que obtiver um nascente estarrecedor abre o tópico e fica com o seu nome registado no início para a posteridade!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Dez 2014 às 01:41)

StormRic disse:


> Ok, então o primeiro que obtiver um nascente estarrecedor abre o tópico e fica com o seu nome registado no início para a posteridade!


Combinado!


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 06:18)

Um aspecto do poente de ontem, segunda-feira dia 29 (outras fotos no seguimento litoral centro):







Parece pintado, só apareceu numa faixa estreita junto ao horizonte.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Dez 2014 às 19:11)

Cá ficam três singelas fotos do derradeiro pôr do sol de 2014. Esteve bem mais espetacular que isto, mas foi o consegui apanhar desde a minha casa! 



O último pôr do sol de 2014. Porto, 31-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




O último pôr do sol de 2014. Porto, 31-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




O último pôr do sol de 2014. Porto, 31-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Garcia (1 Jan 2015 às 15:39)

Deixo a minha contribuição em relação ao último poente de 2014..


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 15:40)

Deixo aqui o Por do sol de ontem:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 18:48)

Garcia disse:


> Deixo a minha contribuição em relação ao último poente de 2014..


Belo!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2015 às 18:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o Por do sol de ontem:


Pois, isto foi o que vi na ponte da Arrábida a caminho das derradeiras compras de 2014 no Arrábida! Por acaso pensei "será que o João Paulo está a ver isto?" 
Estavas mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

Última miragem do ano, quando o sol se reflecte no espelho térmico sobre o oceano:





Ainda o poente de ontem. Viram um "patinho"... um cisne... talvez ainda outros animais.





Eu não consegui evitar ter visto dragões, passe o delírio...


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Jan 2015 às 22:56)

StormRic disse:


> Última miragem do ano, quando o sol se reflecte no espelho térmico sobre o oceano:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maravilhosas!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 08:47)

StormRic disse:


> Última miragem do ano, quando o sol se reflecte no espelho térmico sobre o oceano:


Stunning!  Que belos "dragões"!  Também podiam ser plesiossauros de pescoço curto!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2015 às 15:18)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Maravilhosas!





João Pedro disse:


> Stunning!  Que belos "dragões"!  Também podiam ser plesiossauros de pescoço curto!



 obrigado! Então não estou assim tão delirante 

O primeiro poente do ano foi simples na aparência geral.






Mas quando o sol começou a ocultar-se pelas camadas superficiais sobre o oceano iniciou-se uma sequência de deformações da sua imagem. Começa por parecer achatar-se, prematuramente pois ainda está longe da linha de horizonte:





A série de imagens seguinte durou um minuto, com os diferentes índices de refracção a separarem a imagem em fatias. 
A primeira imagem foi captada 12 segundos depois da foto acima.
O perfil da imagem vai dando uma ideia de como são distintas as características das sucessivas camadas e isto ajuda a explicar, por exemplo, como as temperaturas são tão variáveis em altura durante as inversões:





Nas séries seguintes ainda irá ficar mais deformado, com as manchas a aparecerem intermitentemente.


----------



## Garcia (2 Jan 2015 às 15:32)

Sempre magnifico...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 16:45)

StormRic disse:


> obrigado! Então não estou assim tão delirante


Nem por sombras!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2015 às 18:53)

Garcia disse:


> Sempre magnifico...



Obrigado, o mérito é do sol e da neblina ! Se tiveres fotografado o poente de hoje, mal posso esperar por ver as fotos que fizeste, essas sim com cenários deslumbrantes.

Entretanto fica aqui mais uma série de ontem, ou de como a deformação vai levando progressivamente a imagem do sol a apresentar uma geometria exótica...





Também é possível ver que as manchas solares aparecem intermitentemente, por vezes a sua passagem nas zonas de transição de camadas fá-las desaparecer, ou seja, a imagem que vemos do sol não é contínua mas uma justaposição de faixas como aliás se percebe na série anterior onde subitamente começa a aparecer uma nova zona deixando um intervalo.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 21:47)

Fim do dia em tons de rosa.



Crepúsculo. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Crepúsculo. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Crepúsculo. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Crepúsculo. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 02:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Fim do dia em tons de rosa.



Que lindo! Captaste estes tons que são difíceis com excelente fidelidade!  Um sonho de paz!

Aqui em Carcavelos não tenho possibilidade de ver estas nuances de rosa, apanha-se com o poente em cheio, é a explosão de vermelhos/laranja que este inverno já nos vem habituando, típico destas situações anticiclónicas com neblina no horizonte desafogado.

Quando se vê o amarelinho no horizonte ao aproximar do sol do horizonte, já sabemos que vai ser colorido:





Os laranjas dourados oceânicos:









A disposição dos cirrus produzia uma convergência precisamente na direcção do ocaso:





A seguir começou o festival das cores crepusculares, que só se vêem no seu máximo esplendor a baixa altura sobre o horizonte:





de Este para Oeste

















ao crepúsculo tardio só a câmara ainda consegue ver a profundidade de côr, visível também a neblina que potenciou esta notável paleta:


----------



## Paelagius (3 Jan 2015 às 12:38)

Onde a terra se acaba e o mar começa


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2015 às 13:21)

StormRic disse:


> Que lindo! Captaste estes tons que são difíceis com excelente fidelidade!  Um sonho de paz!
> 
> Aqui em Carcavelos não tenho possibilidade de ver estas nuances de rosa, apanha-se com o poente em cheio, é a explosão de vermelhos/laranja que este inverno já nos vem habituando, típico destas situações anticiclónicas com neblina no horizonte desafogado.
> 
> Quando se vê o amarelinho no horizonte ao aproximar do sol do horizonte, já sabemos que vai ser colorido:


Podem não ter tons de rosa mas estes vermelhos e laranjas estão simplesmente estonteantes!  Belíssimas fotos!


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2015 às 13:22)

Paelagius disse:


> Onde a terra se acaba e o mar começa


Belíssima foto P!


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Jan 2015 às 14:06)

Poente ontem na Foz do Arelho..


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 14:51)

Deixo aqui as fotos que tirei com o telemóvel ao poente de ontem :





























(Não consegui colocar as fotos mais cedo , porque estava com dificuldades em entrar no fórum!!)


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2015 às 15:17)

Paelagius disse:


> Onde a terra se acaba e o mar começa



Magnífica composição e invulgar! 



celsomartins84 disse:


> Poente ontem na Foz do Arelho..



 é mesmo!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui as fotos que tirei com o telemóvel ao poente de ontem :



Lindas! Com telemóvel...


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Jan 2015 às 16:36)

StormRic disse:


> Magnífica composição e invulgar! almas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Com tlm tambem


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 22:28)

Hoje o fim do dia estava fascinante!! 
É uma pena não ter a câmera pronta para tirar umas fotos desdentes


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2015 às 03:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje o fim do dia estava fascinante!!
> É uma pena não ter a câmera pronta para tirar umas fotos desdentes



Foi com o telemóvel? Ainda te hás-de lembrar destas fotos e dizer: "aquele tlm tirava mesmo grandes fotos!". Acho que o excelente fotógrafo que és até com uma caixa de cartão com um furo de alfinete ("pinhole camera") tiravas belas fotos!

Estão espectaculares!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jan 2015 às 08:13)

Sim, foi com telemóvel..
A câmera do iPhone 6 é excelente para tirar fotos mas não se pode comparar com umas fotos tiradas de uma nikon ou cânon


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

Pôr-do-sol de hoje dia 5 de Janeiro. Cirrus vindos de sudoeste, precursores de uma frente em dissipação vinda de oeste.


----------



## Garcia (5 Jan 2015 às 21:18)

Aqui pela zona centro o máximo que consegui registar foi isto..


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jan 2015 às 22:07)

Duas fotos do pôr do sol do dia 2 e as outras seis do dia 4.




Sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset by guimeixen, on Flickr

Quase nem se via a cidade lá de cima do Sameiro.




Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2015 às 22:12)

Espetaculares Garcia e gui!   Que lindas!


----------



## Garcia (6 Jan 2015 às 21:13)

O meu contributo de hoje..


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

A segunda está qualquer coisa de especial!


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 03:22)

Garcia disse:


> O meu contributo de hoje..



Excelente! E apanhaste as mesmas nuvens distantes que eu do Cabo da Roca pois estavam realmente longe (~~180Km).
Lindas, a segunda é belíssima pelas neblinas, tons do céu e o contraste do primeiro plano; a primeira para mim é favorita, composição e luz inspiradoras, aquela esteira do reflexo do sol foi captada na altura certa.


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 03:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Sunset in Sameiro, Braga, Portugal by guimeixen, on Flickr



Esta imagem é fenomenal, favorita claro!


----------



## Garcia (7 Jan 2015 às 22:32)

Por do sol de hoje no Oeste.. 














































o último suspiro..


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 03:53)

Garcia disse:


> Por do sol de hoje no Oeste..



 lindamente retratado e documentado em todos os momentos! Perfeito!
A mistura dos dourados com o "morango" estão mesmo no ponto!

Portanto parece que daí ainda se viu a ocultação pelo próprio horizonte marítimo, ao contrário daqui de Carcavelos. A altitude do ponto de vista julgo que é semelhante (+- 20m).


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2015 às 23:46)

Anoitecer de hoje, desde o topo da nossa bela e renovada Torre dos Clérigos.




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Nightfall. Porto, 08-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Vitor TT (11 Jan 2015 às 00:04)

E umas do pôr do sol de hoje,


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2015 às 02:51)

Vitor TT disse:


>



Que belas fotos! Conseguiste apanhá-lo mesmo no mar, ficou uma luz e cor estupendas!


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Jan 2015 às 22:48)

StormRic disse:


> Que belas fotos! Conseguiste apanhá-lo mesmo no mar, ficou uma luz e cor estupendas!



Foi ter paciência e esperar um bom bocado a ver no que dava , mas faltou-me mais zoom para apanhar melhor a imagem.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2015 às 01:02)

Vitor TT disse:


> Foi ter paciência e esperar um bom bocado a ver no que dava , mas faltou-me mais zoom para apanhar melhor a imagem.



Mas olha que acho que ficou muito mais espectacular assim. Com mais zoom perdia-se a parte superior que para mim faz um contraponto de esplendor de cores à escuridão em baixo e ás tentativas do sol ainda se revelar furando o horizonte e naquela janela. Penso que não podia estar melhor a composição.


----------



## Garcia (13 Jan 2015 às 21:59)

deixo-vos o pôr-do-sol de Domingo passado..


----------



## Garcia (13 Jan 2015 às 22:16)

hoje lá tive um bocadinho para tirar duas ou três fotos..


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Jan 2015 às 00:00)

StormRic disse:


> Mas olha que acho que ficou muito mais espectacular assim. Com mais zoom perdia-se a parte superior que para mim faz um contraponto de esplendor de cores à escuridão em baixo e ás tentativas do sol ainda se revelar furando o horizonte e naquela janela. Penso que não podia estar melhor a composição.



Sim, sim, mais zoom era também para tirar mais uma a apanhar e apenas a imagem do sol porque fazia um reflexo nas nuvens.


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2015 às 01:03)

Garcia disse:


> deixo-vos o pôr-do-sol de Domingo passado..



 lindas composições só com mar e céu, nas últimas parece que vamos num navio, a água tem relevo especialmente na terceira foto, está um espectáculo!



Garcia disse:


> hoje lá tive um bocadinho para tirar duas ou três fotos..



 ainda conseguiste apanhar alguma coisa, gosto muito dos detalhes daquelas nuvens lá muito longe, a luz ficou perfeita.

De Sintra, lá do alto, não vi nada ( e eu a pensar que era um bom sítio), em parte porque o maciço do Monge a oeste deve ter tapado o pouco que se veria, só havia uma minúscula nesga vernelha.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:09)

Pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2015 às 02:51)

O poente no dia da noite de vento, 18 de Janeiro:


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Jan 2015 às 18:24)

Poente visto das Caldas da Rainha..
19/1/2015 ás 17:37


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2015 às 01:08)

Encontrei este único registo fugidio do poente de 6ª, dia 16:


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Jan 2015 às 17:35)

Um pôr do sol limpo..
Já há algum tempo que não se via tão bem!




Mais uma..


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 17:34)

eu chamo "poentes minimalistas" ao de ontem dia 24, Sábado. Aliás desde Dezembro que tem havido bastantes "minimalismos"


----------



## Geopower (25 Jan 2015 às 19:38)

pôr do Sol em Algés


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 20:17)

Geopower disse:


> pôr do Sol em Algés



Uma composição maravilhosa no momento certo, horizonte de inspiração! Parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2015 às 21:02)

Uma primeira imagem do poente de hoje dia 25, Domingo, visto dali por trás do forte de Carcavelos... 






Poente amarelo, crepúsculo vermelho, e foi realmente, já ponho mais fotos.


----------



## Garcia (25 Jan 2015 às 22:31)

Eu hoje estava pelos lados de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras) e só tinha o telemóvel comigo.. ainda assim fiz uma paragem para registar o momento...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2015 às 00:47)

O pôr do sol neste domingo, 25 de janeiro...(fotografias tiradas com telemóvel)

Local: Citânia de Sanfins, Paços de Ferreira (570 mts de altitude) wikipédia


----------



## StormRic (26 Jan 2015 às 02:55)

Aristocrata disse:


> O pôr do sol neste domingo, 25 de janeiro...



Fabuloso! Ainda bem que o captaste, e lindamente! Nesse cenário da Citânia deve ter sido empolgante, de fazer a imaginação voar pelos milénios. As três últimas fotos parecem quadros antigos, de um pintor inspirado pelas paisagem histórica.
Parecem céus de quadros de Turner! Vale a pena pesquisar obras de Turner , por exemplo, para compreendermos como as imagens captadas pelos nossos modernos dispositivos móveis nos podem inspirar na admiração pelos pintores clássicos ou contemporâneos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2015 às 13:43)

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ao poente ontem .


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

Pôr do sol do dia 25:




Sunset in Braga, Portugal 25 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Braga, Portugal 25 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr



Sunset in Braga, Portugal 25 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr


E esta do dia 26 que foi tirada em andamento e está um bocado desfocada:




Sunset in Braga, Portugal 26 January, 2015 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 01:08)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei ao poente ontem .





guimeixen disse:


> Pôr do sol do dia 25:



 lindos poentes de ambos os dias, cores de sonho!
As silhuetas das árvores conferem dramatismo e mistério.


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2015 às 01:29)

O crepúsculo das "aves vermelhas" em Carcavelos, dia 25:


----------



## vamm (28 Jan 2015 às 01:58)

StormRic disse:


> O crepúsculo das "aves vermelhas" em Carcavelos, dia 25:


A-D-O-R-O! 
Que paraíso _à beira-mar plantado_! As cores, as nuvens que parece que foram pinceladas, o horizonte laranjinha que parece verão... 

Muito bom e obrigada pela partilha. É sempre um prazer ver estas coisas 
Andam por aqui fotos muito boas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2015 às 09:27)

Por Do sol de ontem:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Fev 2015 às 19:10)

De sonho todos os poentes colocados nesta página! 
Parabéns a todos e obrigado pelas partilhas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Fev 2015 às 20:37)

Por do sol de hoje




















Esta foi com a GoPro


----------



## StormRic (4 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol de hoje



 esses panoramas ficam muito lindos, gosto especialmente do último, do dia para a noite com estrela da tarde e tudo. 

Para complementar, dois aspectos próximos das nuvens para procurar "animais míticos", daqui de Carcavelos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 19:45)

Poente de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (5 Fev 2015 às 20:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de hoje:



 espectáculo! Entraram realmente a tempo essas nuvens altas, precursoras de nova instabilidade para amanhã, não chegaram a tempo do poente cá abaixo, ficam para o nascer do sol de amanhã 

Beleza de cores e com os bandos de aves está mesmo lindo, com tlm . É normal esses bandos tão numerosos ou será um sinal para algo interessante amanhã?


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Fev 2015 às 21:20)

Já não via estes bandos , desde Setembro/Outubro  
Por vezes passam aqui mais para cima , e são GAIVOTAS, que vão para o cabedelo / Estuário do Douro ,e talvez para o areinho Oliveira do douro..


----------



## Garcia (5 Fev 2015 às 21:55)

Muito bom mesmo...


----------



## Paelagius (6 Fev 2015 às 13:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Já não via estes bandos , desde Setembro/Outubro
> Por vezes passam aqui mais para cima , e são GAIVOTAS, que vão para o cabedelo / Estuário do Douro ,e talvez para o areinho Oliveira do douro..



E verdade. São imensas as gaivotas que diariamente sobrevoam ao fim da tarde a costa em Gaia. Não sei para onde vão... Algumas ficam por Matosinhos.

Outros bandos que se vêm a sobrevoar no Porto são os corvos marinhos. Amontoam-se no cabelo à medida que amanhece. A concentração e tal que e vista a distância desde as margens da Afurada como uma mancha negra ao longo do cabelo por volta do meio-dia. Aquilo tornou-se uma praga, agora até os vejo a montante sobre os barcos rabelo atracados em frente às caves do vinho do Porto. Ao fim da tarde vão para os pinhais ao lado do cabelo e outros sobem o Rio talvez para o Areeinho. São fáceis de se distinguir em voo. São toscos a voar, não conseguem manter um voo linear, batendo muito às asas para conseguir manter aquele corpo no ar.

Também comentei com um amigo meu que aquelas nuvens costumam ser presságio de alterações do estado do tempo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2015 às 13:23)

Por do sol de domingo :






Esta foi de ontem


----------



## Garcia (11 Fev 2015 às 23:04)

Pôr do sol de ontem..


----------



## Garcia (11 Fev 2015 às 23:06)

Pôr do sol de hoje..


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2015 às 18:54)

Deixo umas fotos , que tirei ao poente de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 19:09)

Garcia disse:


> Pôr do sol de ontem..





Garcia disse:


> Pôr do sol de hoje..



Lindas! Cores perfeitas e composições artísticas. O aspecto do céu foi semelhante ao de Carcavelos, consequência de aquelas nuvens estarem muitos distantes. Aquela com automóvel era boa para um spot publicitário


----------



## NunoC (12 Fev 2015 às 19:12)

StormRic disse:


> O crepúsculo das "aves vermelhas" em Carcavelos, dia 25:


Imagem extraordinária!  Fiquei completamente deliciado com estas cores, Parabéns!


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2015 às 19:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Grandes fotos e apanhaste o _Green Flash_ com o tlm!! Espectáculo!
Também o vi daqui de Carcavelos, este avistamento simultâneo de lugares tão diferentes é interessante, evidencia que o raio verde depende das condições gerais atmosféricas numa área relativamente grande.
Foi muito bem apanhado, no momento certo e com o máximo de cor!


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

StormRic disse:


> Grandes fotos e apanhaste o _Green Flash_ com o tlm!! Espectáculo!
> Também o vi daqui de Carcavelos, este avistamento simultâneo de lugares tão diferentes é interessante, evidencia que o raio verde depende das condições gerais atmosféricas numa área relativamente grande.
> Foi muito bem apanhado, no momento certo e com o máximo de cor!


Obrigado!
Estas já foram com a Nikon (Já chegou do seguro)  .. foram é sem tripé, ou seja , um pouco tremidas


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Fev 2015 às 21:26)

Fim de tarde de ontem


----------



## Garcia (12 Fev 2015 às 22:45)

A minha contribuição do poente de hoje..


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2015 às 23:33)

Garcia disse:


> A minha contribuição do poente de hoje..


A minha favorita!  Belíssima!


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2015 às 00:11)

Garcia disse:


> Pôr do sol de hoje..



Há um ano atráz estive com um grupo de Hondas HRV´s na Quinta do Conde na margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## Garcia (13 Fev 2015 às 00:18)

Vitor TT disse:


> Há um ano atráz estive com um grupo de Hondas HRV´s na Quinta do Conde na margem sul do Tejo.



deve ter sido com o pessoal do forum HR-V Portugal, não? 

agora também me registei por lá.. to à espera que organizem outro passeio, para ver se vou conhecer aquela malta..


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Fev 2015 às 00:29)

Garcia disse:


> deve ter sido com o pessoal do forum HR-V Portugal, não?
> 
> agora também me registei por lá.. to à espera que organizem outro passeio, para ver se vou conhecer aquela malta..



Exacto, estava com um Rav4 e acabei por ser eu a fazer uma parte do percurso, no Domingo passado andaram aqui por perto de mim,

no Sabado passado andei pela zona entre a Ericeira e Santa-Cruz a tirar uns "bonecos" , e quero ver neste proximo vou outra vez, humm que já estou a ver que vai chover, pelas previsões.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2015 às 04:50)

Garcia disse:


> A minha contribuição do poente de hoje..



 composições de cenas muito boas, é um redobrado encanto ver o pôr-do-sol assim enquadrado por paisagem! Belo trabalho de autor! 

(hoje em Carcavelos mal se viu o poente, era tanta a nebulosidade, sobrou apenas uma janelinha )


----------



## Garcia (17 Fev 2015 às 21:07)

ontem pensava que não via o sol, mas afinal lá apareceu numa pequena nesga..


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2015 às 03:28)

Garcia disse:


> ontem pensava que não via o sol, mas afinal lá apareceu numa pequena nesga..



Que sorte e que belas fotos! É impressão minha ou na última vêem-se uns laivos de raio verde na ocultação pela nuvem?

Os dias 14, 15 e 16 não se viu o poente aqui. Ontem 17, sim, claro.

Fica aqui um poente atrasado e negado, ou não fosse o de _sexta-feira 13_ , nem com zoom nem sem zoom se viu o sol, só a iluminação da janela nas nuvens:


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Fev 2015 às 18:53)

Algumas fotos que tirei ao poente ontem :


----------



## Garcia (19 Fev 2015 às 22:16)

Hoje foi dia de tons violetas...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Fev 2015 às 22:45)

Fotos que tirei ao fim do dia



DSC_0262 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0294 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0308 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0337 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0376 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0380 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0382 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0383 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 01:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ao fim do dia



Estão excelentes! A história completa do fim do dia em belas cores e luz, trabalho perfeito! E não falta o par Vénus/Marte no crepúsculo e Sirius a nascer do lado da noite.
Admirável cuidado na edição! 

As nuvens médias aí no norte estavam mais avançadas que aqui, só se viu numa faixa ao longe no horizonte.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2015 às 01:24)

Garcia disse:


> Hoje foi dia de tons violetas...



Foi mesmo! Primeiro fiquei desiludido com o ocaso oculto mas daí a pouco apareceu esta cor lindíssima. Captaste na perfeição, é um rosa-violáceo elegante


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2015 às 16:28)

Nuvens médias/alta a proporcionar nascente com bonitas cores , desculpem a qualidade mas form tiradas em andamento com tlm ..


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Fev 2015 às 23:35)

Só agora é reparei ,meti isto no tópico errado !


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Fev 2015 às 22:34)

Por do sol de hoje:



DSC_0019 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0062 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0066 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr

Cumulus para ENE



DSC_0088 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr




DSC_0114 by joaofariapinheiro, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (23 Fev 2015 às 23:23)

Excelentes João! Especialmente a segunda e a terceira!


----------



## StormRic (24 Fev 2015 às 00:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol de hoje:



Lindas! Muito bem captadas as brincadeiras do sol através das nuvens. Parece-me que aqueles finos altostratus tinham irisações e aquele sol tem uma cara, zangada,


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Fev 2015 às 18:44)

Aqui vai o poente captado ontem , dia 24 Fevereiro:



DSC_0005 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0021 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0026 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0033 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Mais fotos na pagina do flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Fev 2015 às 18:02)

Ontem a tarde foi nublada com nuvens médias ,mas ao final da tarde o sol apareceu e resolveu dar o ar de sua graça.



sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Gaivotas a todo gás rumo ao Cabedelo - Afurada:



sunset 25Fev15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2015 às 19:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem a tarde foi nublada com nuvens médias ,mas ao final da tarde o sol apareceu e resolveu dar o ar de sua graça.



 Que bela sequência artística! É um espectáculo ver estas imagens no Flickr!
Estes altocumulus, altostratus, estratocumulus, fractus, até produzem céus bem interessantes, gosto quando fazem aqueles padrões de ondulações geradas pelo vento. E os fractocumulus esfarrapados emprestam sempre um ar dramático às cenas.
Não nos dão chuva mas dão-nos céus cénicos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2015 às 22:37)

Foto que fiz  do pôr do sol de hoje, bonitos tons no céu:


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Fev 2015 às 00:08)

Poente de ontem, dia 27fev.:



sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 27 fev 15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

E novamente as gaivotas a virem de sul para norte , em direção ao Douro



Seagulls by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Seagulls by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2015 às 20:01)

Bem bonito o poente de ontem. Também registei, com a minha velhinha PowerShot.



Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 27-02-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2015 às 06:11)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz do pôr do sol de hoje, bonitos tons no céu:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem, dia 27fev.:





João Pedro disse:


> Bem bonito o poente de ontem. Também registei, com a minha velhinha PowerShot.



Fotos lindíssimas! Trabalhos artísticos de grande qualidade!

Por aqui os "céus" têm estado escuros, fica só um apontamento do poente do dia 19:


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mar 2015 às 14:11)

Que belos tons rosa!  Os meus preferidos!


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 18:58)

Final de tarde de hoje:


----------



## Garcia (2 Mar 2015 às 22:53)

Poente de Sábado dia 27-02-2015... 
Praia do Valmitão...


----------



## Garcia (2 Mar 2015 às 22:55)

Hoje pela Praia de Porto Dinheiro..


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2015 às 22:58)

Magníficas fotografias


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 23:28)

Garcia disse:


> Poente de Sábado dia 27-02-2015...
> Praia do Valmitão...





Garcia disse:


> Hoje pela Praia de Porto Dinheiro..



 Lindo! Todos os momentos do sol muito bem captados, e belas composições, como sempre! 

Penso que aquelas nuvens baixas terão feito as cores do crepúsculo de hoje ficarem desmaiadas como aconteceu aqui em Carcavelos, mas mais para o interior essas nuvens, por estarem mais distantes,  já não interferiram tanto com os últimos raios solares rasantes ao oceano e as nuvens ficaram mais coloridas. No entanto daí estão ainda bastante intensas.


----------



## Garcia (3 Mar 2015 às 22:25)

Poente de hoje.. Praia de Porto Dinheiro..


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2015 às 23:47)

Garcia disse:


> Poente de hoje.. Praia de Porto Dinheiro..


 fantástico! Estas vistas que compões do oceano imenso a eclipsarem a nossa estrela inspiram-nos um sentimento épico, de privilegiados ao vivermos neste planeta fenomenal!
Ainda bem que "voaste" a tempo de apanhá-lo para lá do cordão de nuvens baixas 
Tons lindos, os da última foto são hipnotizantes pela subtileza.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2015 às 20:45)

Poente de ontem



Sunset 4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 4Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem



 momentos apanhados com uma qualidade excelente! Quadros!
Notável deformação do disco solar, temos aí grandes contrastes térmicos de massas de ar perto da superfície do oceano. No dia 4 não pude ver o poente, não sei se terá feito o mesmo aqui. Hoje havia demaisadas nuvens altas espessas e não se via o disco solar, só o brilho das nuvens. Vamos ver agora os próximos dias quando esta nebulosidade alta ficar mais dissipada. Nas situações de Leste ocorrem quase sempre efeitos deformantes intensos devido à sobreposição forçada do ar seco e quente sobre a camada fria e húmida junto à superfície do oceano. Aqueles "contrails" foram bem trabalhados pelo vento.
Quando as árvores tiverem folhas vais perder a visão do poente? Eu aqui passo a ter um poente sobre a "skyline" de Cascais, se quiser vê-lo no mar tenho que ir para lá do Cabo da Roca.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2015 às 11:41)

Magnificas fotos têm sido postadas aqui, continuem!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Mar 2015 às 18:08)

Fotos do poente de ontem



Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Depois alguns cirrus ficaram com uns tons mais rosa/violeta



Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 5mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Joaopaulo disse:


>



Favorita de mais esta série excelente!
As árvores são muito bem aproveitadas nestas composições, o efeito da filigrana dos ramos sobre o fundo de cores fortes é mesmo lindo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> Favorita de mais esta série excelente!
> As árvores são muito bem aproveitadas nestas composições, o efeito da filigrana dos ramos sobre o fundo de cores fortes é mesmo lindo!



Obrigado StormRic!
Também gosto bastante das árvores como primeiro plano nas fotos de por do sol, e ainda mais quando é visível o reflexo sol no mar, tal com uma foto que apresento abaixo. 



Sunset_5Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mar 2015 às 00:34)

Poente de ontem , dia 6 Março :



sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 6mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 00:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem , dia 6 Março :



 lindo! Bem limpinho o céu. Daí não eram visíveis as nuvens altas distantes com virga que se avistaram daqui de Carcavelos, a ditância já é demasiada.

Já se vêem bandos migratórios!


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Mar 2015 às 01:05)

StormRic disse:


> lindo! Bem limpinho o céu. Daí não eram visíveis as nuvens altas distantes com virga que se avistaram daqui de Carcavelos, a ditância já é demasiada.


Para aqui norte , estava bastante limpo , apenas uns tímidos cirrus dispersos  





Para o centro/ sul é terá sido mais colorido..


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 02:55)

Ontem não fui a tempo de tirar foto ao sol ,mas ficam as cores do poente depois do ocaso 



Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Sunset 7mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2015 às 09:59)

Boas,

mais uma foto  que fiz com o filtro de 10 stops, pôr do sol do dia 01/02/2015 na praia do Cabo do Mundo, junto à capela em Leça da Palmeira ( 30 segundos de exposição)


----------



## Garcia (8 Mar 2015 às 11:20)

Fantástica...


----------



## Garcia (8 Mar 2015 às 11:22)

Poente de ontem, dia 7.. Pela encosta da Praia do Zimbral..


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2015 às 12:23)

Cá fica mais uma também do dia 01/02/2015 na praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira ( 30 segundos de exposição com o filtro de 10 stops )


----------



## StormRic (8 Mar 2015 às 16:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem não fui a tempo de tirar foto ao sol ,mas ficam as cores do poente depois do ocaso



Lindas! Por acaso até acho que nos dias de céu praticamente limpo é depois do ocaso, já oa crepúsculo, que o poente se torna mais interessante do ponto de vista das cores



Snifa disse:


> mais uma foto que fiz com o filtro de 10 stops, pôr do sol do dia 01/02/2015 na praia do Cabo do Mundo



 Excelente! Conseguiste um ambiente bem de acordo com o nome da praia, quase esotérico!



Garcia disse:


> Poente de ontem, dia 7.. Pela encosta da Praia do Zimbral..



Composições de autor!  Muito bem captadas a luz e as cores também! O último raio foi quase verde mas realmente nos últimos dias não se tem conseguido ver.

Zimbral, Valmitão, Porto Dinheiro... fotos de acordo com o fascínio destas praias!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 20:27)

Fotos que tirei ao poente ontem , dia 8:



sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 8mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

Por do sol de hoje:



sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 11mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2015 às 23:34)

Fotos de ontem :





sunset 10mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 10mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 10mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Mar 2015 às 18:46)

Ontem:


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 02:02)

Por do sol de ontem , dia 13:




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 13mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 05:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol de ontem , dia 13:



Excelente! Fascinantes os zooms! Aquele contrail foi esculpido e deformado pelo vento de forma muito bonita. Luz trabalhada de modo a revelar todos os detalhes e tons perfeitamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mar 2015 às 18:48)

Um _quase_ pôr do sol, tirada hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2015 às 22:32)

Por do sol de hoje:



sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 14mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 08:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol de hoje:



 conseguiste fazer uma beleza de quadros de um poente que quase passou despercebido! Excelente!


----------



## amando96 (15 Mar 2015 às 15:10)

porto:






Lisboa:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 22:38)

amando96 disse:


> Lisboa:



 Excelente panorama da Senhora do Monte! Em que data foi este crepúsculo?


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Mar 2015 às 00:24)

Um pouco atrasadas, tiradas no Sábado passado do sítio das pegadas dos Dinonsauros no Espichel,

registei aqui uma velocidade do vento de 43,5 km/h a temperatura rondava os 13,8º mas deveria ser menos, não fui prevenido com luvas por não estar a contar que gelasse tanto, o windchill mesmo assim chegou quase aos 6º e claro ia "congelando" a mão


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 00:35)

Poente de ontem ,dia 15 com uma barra de neblina no horizonte , e visível uma pequena deformação do sol já perto do ocaso .



sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 15mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem das 18h:


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

Poente de hoje:



sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 16mar14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem das 18h


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 04:08)

Vitor TT disse:


> Um pouco atrasadas, tiradas no Sábado passado do sítio das pegadas dos Dinonsauros no Espichel,



Belas fotos! ( E corajosas...)


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Mar 2015 às 18:56)

Poente visto das Caldas da Rainha
18/3/2015

















Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos.. foram tiradas com o tlm


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mar 2015 às 19:58)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Poente visto das Caldas da Rainha
> 18/3/2015
> 
> Peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos.. foram tiradas com o tlm


Bonito poente! Esses tons rosa também andaram cá pelo Porto hoje. Infelizmente não pude registar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2015 às 19:59)

Hoje:



sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0006 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0113 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Depois de descer a barra de nuvens o sol voltou a aparecer..



sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 18mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




DSC_0019-cópia by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem das 18h


----------



## Garcia (18 Mar 2015 às 21:58)

Belas fotos...

Hoje também tive oportunidade de tirar umas fotos.. daqui a pouco já as coloco..


----------



## Garcia (19 Mar 2015 às 00:04)

A minha contribuição de hoje..


----------



## StormRic (19 Mar 2015 às 03:32)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Poente visto das Caldas da Rainha
> 18/3/2015





Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje:





Garcia disse:


> A minha contribuição de hoje..



 este tópico está cada vez melhor! As vossas fotos são obras de arte lindas!!

Como se chama aquela terrinha com o moinho? Quem lá mora devia gostar de ter este quadro na parede!


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Mar 2015 às 19:06)

Mais um grandioso poente..
19/03/2015


----------



## Garcia (19 Mar 2015 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> Como se chama aquela terrinha com o moinho? Quem lá mora devia gostar de ter este quadro na parede!



É a Praia de Porto Dinheiro..  Normalmente até publico as fotos no FB... se por acaso alguém gostar de alguma e me pedir, entrego as originais sem problema nenhum.. 

Hoje já só consegui uma ao final do crepúsculo..


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2015 às 19:02)

Excelentes fotos pessoal , continuem 
Fotos do poente de ontem



sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_19Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (20 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos do poente de ontem



Uma sequência sempre muito linda, belo trabalho! 
Ontem não tive oportunidade de tirar fotos ao poente mas pareceu-me que as cores aqui em Carcavelos/Lisboa desapareceram rapidamente. Bem mais bonito aí sem dúvida.


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mar 2015 às 00:41)

Ontem foi assim:



sunset_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_20Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 23:00)

Hoje ao poente



sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (22 Mar 2015 às 23:37)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem foi assim:



 espectáculo o leque de raios, as nuvens que produzem aquilo eram quase _altocumulus castellanus_.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje ao poente



 lindo! Parabéns, cada vez melhor! 

Um primor as composições, favorita a segunda com as gaivotas (?) mas estão todas excelentes. Deformação do sol já notável, pentagonal, e aquela do sol "cabeludo" foi um instante bem apanhado.

Aí estava bastante neblina junto ao mar, aqui ainda se viu um bocadinho de raio verde mas pouco notável. Havia muito mais nuvens, aliás foi uma sorte ter aparecido uma aberta naquela altura.


----------



## Garcia (22 Mar 2015 às 23:53)

Antes do poente de hoje, vou partilhar convosco e de ontem, dia 21.. foi assim na encosta da Praia da Peralta..































A seguir ao Sol, veio a Lua fazer-nos companhia..


----------



## Garcia (22 Mar 2015 às 23:58)

Poente de hoje na Praia de Santa Cruz.. 


































já pertinho de casa, não resisti a estas cores.  não quis montar o tripé (já tinha a "maria" ao lado a soprar por mais uma paragem ) ficou tremida..


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2015 às 00:02)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo o leque de raios, as nuvens que produzem aquilo eram quase _altocumulus castellanus_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Obrigado StormRic!

O problema das minhas fotos é que tenho sempre os cabos de alta tensão ali a incomodar  

Também estava a espera de ver o raio verde  , mas perdi a confiança quando comecei a ver a deformação do sol ao aproximar-se do horizonte , muita humidade mas camadas baixas


Nevoeiro e neblinas mais afastadas da costa (Seta azul):


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 00:07)

Garcia disse:


> dia 21.. foi assim na encosta da Praia da Peralta..



 que pacífico este poente! Lindo com os bandos de aves, não é fácil congelar o movimento já com esta luz baixa, ficou muito bem.



Garcia disse:


> A seguir ao Sol, veio a Lua fazer-nos companhia..



Perfeito! Muito bem captada a luz cendrada! "The (not so) Dark Side of the Moon"  "There is no dark side of the moon really. Matter of fact it's all dark." (Roger Waters)


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2015 às 00:18)

Garcia disse:


> oente de hoje na Praia de Santa Cruz..



 Um sonho! Composições românticas!

Espectáculo aquela iluminação por baixo das nuvens, o reflexo na fina camada de neblina alta e os contentores pequeninos a desfilarem no horizonte (parte do navio já foi eclipsado pela curvatura terrestre)!
Bem incluída a regularidade da ondulação a chegar à costa.
Hoje foi um poente cor de pêssego.


----------



## Garcia (23 Mar 2015 às 00:25)

StormRic disse:


> que pacífico este poente! Lindo com os bandos de aves, não é fácil congelar o movimento já com esta luz baixa, ficou muito bem.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfeito! Muito bem captada a luz cendrada! "The (not so) Dark Side of the Moon"  "There is no dark side of the moon really. Matter of fact it's all dark." (Roger Waters)



Obrigado. . 


StormRic disse:


> Um sonho! Composições românticas!
> 
> Espectáculo aquela iluminação por baixo das nuvens, o reflexo na fina camada de neblina alta e os contentores pequeninos a desfilarem no horizonte (parte do navio já foi eclipsado pela curvatura terrestre)!
> Bem incluída a regularidade da ondulação a chegar à costa.
> Hoje foi um poente cor de pêssego. almas:



O poente de hoje foi mesmo lindíssimo por estas bandas. . 
Pensei iria ver o raio verde, mas só consegui mesmo ver tons esverdeados...
Os contentores que falas nem dei por eles, pois estava concentrado a ver se apanhava o raio do raio , e "quase cego" com o sol.. 
Quando a minha mulher me perguntou se estava a ver o navio, é que fui recorrer à máquina para ver as fotos e fazer zoom. .


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2015 às 23:14)

Poente de ontem :



sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Reparei que a nortada forte estava a dificultar o deslocamento das gaivotas para o estuário do Douro, algumas delas vinhas de oeste para leste para fugir da ventania ao longo da costa. 




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_23mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 00:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem :



 lindo! Perfeito! Ainda bem que o fotografaste, não consegui vê-lo bem neste dia, estava em Belém.
Rigor excelente na edição! 
E conseguiste iludir muito bem nas composições os fios de que não gostas nada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> lindo! Perfeito! Ainda bem que o fotografaste, não consegui vê-lo bem neste dia, estava em Belém.
> Rigor excelente na edição!
> E conseguiste iludir muito bem nas composições os fios de que não gostas nada.



Obrigado
Hoje o poente foi sem fios , estou a editar as fotos já as coloco


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 01:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado
> Hoje (ontem) o poente foi sem fios , estou a editar as fotos já as coloco



Aqui estão elas:



sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_24mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

(Desculpem algumas fotos não estares niveladas na horizontal, é que tive de improvisar um tripé de última hora)


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 23:12)

Poente de hoje



sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_25mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 00:54)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui estão elas:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de hoje



Estes poentes na praia são uma beleza!
Gosto muito da simplicidade das composições, há algo de minimalista e essencial, um "zen" dos elementos.

Muitos cirrus aí pelo norte enquanto que por aqui não se viu o ocaso devido aos cumulus e estratocumulus long no oceano, usuais nas situações de nortada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 02:43)

Ao longo desta semana os poentes foram variados, aqui está uma colecção para os comparar.
No dia 20, sexta-feira, o eclipse da manhã repetiu-se ao poente, por assim dizer, o sol eclipsou-se por entre as nuvens em céu sempre cinzento e com neblina, sem cores.
Mas redimiu-se no Domingo com um dos mais belos poentes deste ano.

Sábado 21




















Domingo 22











































Segunda 23, Belém (início do vento)











Terça 24, o poente durou 1 minuto







Quarta 25, não chegou ao horizonte










A nuvem que queria ser Lua:






E para não se perder, mais uma do dia 18, das nuvens-bébé de Kelvin-Helmholtz:


----------



## Garcia (28 Mar 2015 às 14:37)

uma foto do já ao crepúsculo de ontem, tirada aqui da terrinha, com vista para Ribamar e restante costa até pelo menos à praia de Santa Cruz..


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 14:59)

Garcia disse:


> uma foto do já ao crepúsculo de ontem, tirada aqui da terrinha, com vista para Ribamar e restante costa até pelo menos à praia de Santa Cruz..


Fantástico esse poente panorâmico, adoro as luzes das cidades no horizonte


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

StormRic disse:


> Sábado 21
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magníficos poentes

No dia 21 , o sol esta fantástico com aqueles tons ( Amarelo, violeta , vermelho e Roxo )

Dia 22, por do sol bastante preenchido , com cirrus , altocumulus e umas lenticularis 

Esse do dia 22, com as difíceis Kelvin-Helmholtz  captar


----------



## João Pedro (28 Mar 2015 às 22:58)

Pôrra! Uma semana sem vir a este tópico e... Meu Deus, que deleite ver todas estas magníficas fotografias! 
Verdadeiras obras de arte algumas, simplesmente inacreditáveis e de uma qualidade técnica irrepreensível! Acho que nunca dei tantos likes de seguida como agora!  Aliás, há por aqui fotos que merecem vários likes! 

Parabéns a todos e um muito obrigado pelas partilhas deste momento do dia que tanto aprecio mas que tão poucas vezes tenho oportunidade de admirar.

Tocaram-me especialmente as de Santa Cruz; foram muitos e bons os verões em que vivi esses mesmíssimos poentes na minha juventude.


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mar 2015 às 20:36)

Hoje:


----------



## João Pedro (30 Mar 2015 às 00:11)

De ontem, domingo:




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 29-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2015 às 02:31)

Excelentes fotos , adoro esses tons de rosa 

Vou deixar aqui as fotos que tirei ao poente 



sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr





sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Depois começaram a aparecer estes fantásticos tons ..



sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset 19mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem satélite , a explicar a barra de nuvens baixas que não deixaram de ver o ocaso no limite do horizonte


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 05:20)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hoje:





João Pedro disse:


> De ontem, domingo:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Depois começaram a aparecer estes fantásticos tons ..



 lindas cores! Ontem não pude apreciá-lo mas com estas fotos é como se tivesse visto, parece que o cenário era parecido do norte ao centro.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 02:23)

Poente do último dia de março:




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Pink Clouds_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_31mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 05:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente do último dia de março:



  que beleza de imagens! 
A última vez que consegui ver o sol a pôr-se assim "fatiado" foi no dia 27. Ainda tenho de pôr aqui as fotos.
Grandes bandos de aves a passarem aí, iam para norte ou sul?


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Abr 2015 às 05:33)

Sim, por aqui passam todos os dias extensos bandos ( penso serem gaivotas).
Vão sempre para norte.

Na parte inferior da foto n6 , não sei se viste mas o bando ocupa o ângulo do foco por inteiro 

As horas das passagens são ao nascente e ao poente , sendo que ao nascente o trajeto é mais a leste daqui e ao poente mais para oeste.


----------



## StormRic (2 Abr 2015 às 16:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Na parte inferior da foto n6 , não sei se viste mas o bando ocupa o ângulo do foco por inteiro



Exacto, parecem estar ali centenas de aves. A composição foi muito bem feita, como todas aliás.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Abr 2015 às 23:37)

Pôr do Sol bem vermelho hoje, devido ao fumo dos incêndios:



Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Smoky sunset. Porto, 02-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Garcia (3 Abr 2015 às 23:30)

Boas.. fotos de hoje, pela praia de Porto Dinheiro..


----------



## Vitor TT (4 Abr 2015 às 02:01)

Vistas perto do cabo Espichel, na sexta feira santa,


----------



## João Pedro (4 Abr 2015 às 22:00)

Garcia disse:


> Boas.. fotos de hoje, pela praia de Porto Dinheiro..


Belas virgas!  Também apanhei umas hoje!


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Abr 2015 às 13:54)

Poente de ontem, dia 5 Abril:



sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_5Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

Imagem Satélite:


----------



## StormRic (6 Abr 2015 às 19:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Pôr do Sol bem vermelho hoje, devido ao fumo dos incêndios:



Muito bem captado, parecem cores dos quadros de Turner.



Garcia disse:


> Boas.. fotos de hoje, pela praia de Porto Dinheiro..



Belas fotos e _virgas_! 



Vitor TT disse:


> Vistas perto do cabo Espichel, na sexta feira santa,



Uma beleza este sol, excelente!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem, dia 5 Abril:



Fantástico poente com refracções do sol! Apanhaste um raio verde no limite das nuvens!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

Bonito e interessante o pôr do Sol do passado dia 11 de Abril, aquando da minha passagem pascal pelo Ribatejo:




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (11 Abr 2015 às 19:31)

E mais umas:



Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Phantom rain at sunset. Samora Correia, 04-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (12 Abr 2015 às 05:56)

João Pedro disse:


> E mais umas:





João Pedro disse:


> Bonito e interessante o pôr do Sol



E estás a ser modesto , o pôr-do-sol, as nuvens e as fotos são mesmo muito lindas!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Abr 2015 às 13:02)

Obrigado Ricardo! 
Achei interessante por causas das virgas; nunca tinha visto tantas de uma só vez e muito menos iluminadas pelo sol poente.


----------



## Garcia (12 Abr 2015 às 23:11)

duas fotos de hoje...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 07:56)

Poente do dia 3 de abril




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_3Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (22 Abr 2015 às 21:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente do dia 3 de abril



 belíssimas! Artísticas! As composições com os navios em trânsito também são um dos meus temas favoritos. Aquele "eclipse" do poente pelo navio até ficou bem bonito! O mar está lindo em todas e estes cirrus e cirrostratus espessos são daquelas nuvens às pinceladas que fazem as fotos parecer quadros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Abr 2015 às 21:43)

StormRic disse:


> belíssimas! Artísticas! As composições com os navios em trânsito também são um dos meus temas favoritos. Aquele "eclipse" do poente pelo navio até ficou bem bonito! O mar está lindo em todas e estes cirrus e cirrostratus espessos são daquelas nuvens às pinceladas que fazem as fotos parecer quadros.



Obrigado StormRic

Também adoro os poentes com navios no horizonte


----------



## João Pedro (22 Abr 2015 às 23:56)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente do dia 3 de abril
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As minhas favoritas! Adoro as tonalidades verdes, pouco comuns. Se fosses filho do Turner, este ficaria certamente orgulhoso do trabalho do "filho"!


----------



## StormRic (23 Abr 2015 às 21:27)

O poente pictórico do dia 21 de Abril.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Abr 2015 às 02:41)

Poente do dia 22



sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_22Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (24 Abr 2015 às 03:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente do dia 22





Sem palavras!

Aquele sol gigante com os cumulus semi-ocultos pelo horizonte! Que transparência fenomenal da atmosfera. Então vistas no Flickr em grande...


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Abr 2015 às 19:46)

Deixo aqui o por-do-sol no dia 1Abril



sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr






sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_1Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Garcia (26 Abr 2015 às 21:48)

Fantásticas... 

é pena serem mentira (1 Abril) ...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Abr 2015 às 15:25)

Algumas de ontem, 26 de abril:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Abr 2015 às 20:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas de ontem, 26 de abril:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 26-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Fotos excelentes!

Estava agora a ver ao pormenor no Flickr , e achei estranho aquela torre (Parece uma eólica ) no horizonte..
Sabes o que seja


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2015 às 00:12)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos excelentes!
> 
> Estava agora a ver ao pormenor no Flickr , e achei estranho aquela torre (Parece uma eólica ) no horizonte..
> Sabes o que seja


Obrigado João! 

Quanto à "torre", é uma eólica:
http://expresso.sapo.pt/eolica-flutuante-da-edp-ja-esta-no-mar=f690624

Também nunca tinha reparado que se via tão bem desde Leça.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 00:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado João!
> 
> Quanto à "torre", é uma éolica:
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/eolica-flutuante-da-edp-ja-esta-no-mar=f690624
> ...



Nunca tinha ouvido falar deste projeto , boa "descoberta para mim" e ainda por cima a partir de uma foto tua 
Obrigado


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2015 às 00:47)

Mais uma de ontem, 27 de abril, com halo solar e dois "cães":



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 00:58)

Brutal! 
Já está nos favoritos do Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (28 Abr 2015 às 01:05)

Quando cheguei lá os "canídeos" ainda eram mais visíveis mas enquanto cheguei ao meu _spot_ de eleição e preparei a máquina desvaneceram-se um bocadinho.


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 07:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui o por-do-sol no dia 1Abril



Maravilha de imagens! Altocumulus na areia, a natureza repete-se em todas as escalas!



João Pedro disse:


> Algumas de ontem, 26 de abril



Fabulosas! 



João Pedro disse:


> Mais uma de ontem, 27 de abril, com halo solar e dois "cães"



Excelente! Muito melhor do que visto aqui em Carcavelos, este halo solar tão baixo, invulgar.

As vossa fotos estão o máximo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Abr 2015 às 22:49)

Vou deixar aqui alguns poentes de anos passados 

*-Dia 3 de março 2013*



sunset_3Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 9 de março 2013*



sunset_9Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_9Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_9Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_9Mar13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 27 de outubro de 2013*



sunset_27Out13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 31 de outubro de 2013*



sunset_31Out13 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 20 de abril de 2014*



sunset_20Abr14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 7 de setembro de 2014*



sunset_7Set14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

*-Dia 13 de setembro de 2014*



sunset_13Set14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_13Set14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

* -Dia 2 de Dezembro de 2014*



SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




SunSet_2Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr

* -Dia 11 de Dezembro de 2014*



sunset_11Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr
*
-Dia 14 de Dezembro de 2014*



sunset_14Dez14 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (28 Abr 2015 às 23:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Vou deixar aqui alguns poentes de anos passados



 fabulosas! Cenas celestes épicas lindamente retratadas! Aquela bigorna parece um dragão, fantástica imagem! Magnífico trabalho, todas, da primeira à última!


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Abr 2015 às 14:06)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosas! Cenas celestes épicas lindamente retratadas! Aquela bigorna parece um dragão, fantástica imagem! Magnífico trabalho, todas, da primeira à última!



Obrigado!!

Ontem foi assim



sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




sunset_28Abr15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (29 Abr 2015 às 16:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem foi assim



  que lindo!! Imperdível o filme das tuas fotos!

(E até consegues que os fios eléctricos fiquem bem na composição! A primeira e a terceira são perfeitas.)

No zoom do sol é visível o que a refracção nas camadas superficiais junto ao oceano faz na imagem das nuvens, até parece que estavam a precipitar mas é um fenómeno óptico.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Abr 2015 às 00:48)

Boas,

Deixo também algumas do bonito poente de dia 28:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 28-04-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Soube bem estar ali, sentado naquelas rochas a observar, e a registar, este belo espetáculo da Natureza. Bom remédio para o stress do dia-a-dia!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mai 2015 às 01:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Deixo também algumas do bonito poente de dia 28:



 Maravilhosas, simplesmente não podiam estar melhor! Parabéns! Que prazer ver estas obras primas, apenas desejava que estivessem acessíveis no formato maior.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2015 às 10:34)

StormRic disse:


> Maravilhosas, simplesmente não podiam estar melhor! Parabéns! Que prazer ver estas obras primas, apenas desejava que estivessem acessíveis no formato maior.


Obrigado Ricardo! 
Quanto ao tamanho, bom, como este é o máximo que coloco no fórum nunca vi necessidade em as guardar maiores no Flickr. E assim ocupam-me menos espaço no disco também. Vês mal ao perto?


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Mai 2015 às 10:43)

Pôr do sol 
29/04/2015


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 08:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Vês mal ao perto?



off-topic: por acaso vejo ligeiramente mal ao perto, mas o que eu gosto é que as imagens de grande qualidade como as tuas encham o écran (que é 1920x1080)!


----------



## StormRic (3 Mai 2015 às 08:03)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Pôr do sol
> 29/04/2015



 linda luz! Que sorte o sol ter aparecido à última da hora!


----------



## Teles (5 Mai 2015 às 23:06)

Já tem algum tempo mas como ainda não a tinha colocado aqui ora cá vai:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Mai 2015 às 22:14)

Algumas de ontem:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 05-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

@ Ricardo das Tempestades: Disponíveis em maior dimensão no Flickr!


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 04:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas de ontem:



 fabulosas luz e cores, ficaram perfeitas!



João Pedro disse:


> @ Ricardo das Tempestades: Disponíveis em maior dimensão no Flickr!



Obrigado pela atenção!


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2015 às 19:37)

StormRic disse:


> fabulosas luz e cores, ficaram perfeitas!


Obrigado! 


StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pela atenção!


De nada meu caro!


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mai 2015 às 15:20)

Fotos que tirei esta segunda-feira, dia 11



SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mai 2015 às 14:09)

Poente de ontem



SunSet_13Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_13Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (14 Mai 2015 às 15:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem



 lindo! Tem um certo ar de ambiente marroquino, norte de África, sahariano... 
Imagem de qualidade muito boa!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 00:48)

Cá ficam algumas tiradas no passado dia 14, que quase me custaram um banho nas frias águas do Atlântico... 



Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 14-05-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2015 às 01:06)

Estão espetaculares João Pedro

Ontem (dia 15) também fui até a praia para tirar fotos , depois coloco aqui


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 01:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estão espetaculares João Pedro
> 
> Ontem (dia 15) também fui até a praia para tirar fotos , depois coloco aqui


Obrigado João! 
E foram das poucas que se aproveitaram; estava tanto vento que ficaram quase todas desfocadas. 
Mostra lá as tuas então!


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 01:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá ficam algumas tiradas no passado dia 14, que quase me custaram um banho nas frias águas do Atlântico...



 belíssimas! O quase banho valeu bem a pena! Favoritas entre as favoritas as das gaivotas e aquelas das luzinhas sobre o molhe de Leixões!


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 01:25)

StormRic disse:


> belíssimas! O quase banho valeu bem a pena! Favoritas entre as favoritas as das gaivotas e aquelas das luzinhas sobre o molhe de Leixões!


Obrigado Ricardo! 
Juro que pensei em ti quando fotografei as gaivotas! 
Tirei tantas mais ao molhe e à Foz com as luzinhas acesas... malvado vento! Tenho de levar o tripé para a próxima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2015 às 01:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Mostra lá as tuas então!



Aqui estão elas



SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Efeitos do vento



SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Mar bastante picado lá ao longe



SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Muita bruma / Neblina , visibilidade reduzida...



SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (16 Mai 2015 às 01:55)

Grande Sol! 
A falta de nuvens foi compensada pelo mar, belo e revolto. 
Estão muito bonitas.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mai 2015 às 02:23)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui estão elas



 belo poema marítimo, gosto de todos os "versos"! 
A bruma/neblina do mar confere um aspecto melancólico ao horizonte urbano/industrial, bem visto. Aquele é um pescador? O que é que ele está a pescar?
Gosto muito das ondinhas, de todos os tipos, é um tema preferido; as da areia e as outras, a 6ª foto está linda, linda!
O astro da cena ficou muito bem retratado, só com dois fiapos de cirrus, vê-se até as manchas, penso que são as 2339 e 2341.
O bordo do disco solar estava em constante ebulição devido ao vento. Aliás as próprias imagens do sol e das nuvens flutuavam para cima e para baixo em faixas, como ondas.
Vê-se no bordo superior uns laivos de verde, seguiste-o até se ocultar? Não houve "raio verde" (green flash)?


----------



## Garcia (16 Mai 2015 às 11:20)

Grandes fotos como sempre... Parabens a todos. 

Não tenho tido oportunidade de ir fazer uns registos.. já me está a fazer falta..


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Mai 2015 às 14:39)

StormRic disse:


> belo poema marítimo, gosto de todos os "versos"!
> A bruma/neblina do mar confere um aspecto melancólico ao horizonte urbano/industrial, bem visto. Aquele é um pescador? O que é que ele está a pescar?
> Gosto muito das ondinhas, de todos os tipos, é um tema preferido; as da areia e as outras, a 6ª foto está linda, linda!
> O astro da cena ficou muito bem retratado, só com dois fiapos de cirrus, vê-se até as manchas, penso que são as 2339 e 2341.
> ...



Obrigado!!
O pescador estava a apanhar polvos e santolas
Deixo aqui uma foto de outros dois:



FISHERMEN_11Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Sim , no bordo do sol , consegue-se ver um "pelos" verdes , mas só aí era possível ver ..Estive até ao ocaso e não vi o raio verde




SunSet_15Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2015 às 03:10)

Poente de ontem dia 16



SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Sol bastante deformado :



SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Céu mais preenchido do que na sexta 



SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (17 Mai 2015 às 04:25)

todas de grande beleza! Destas vez o sol inesperadamente escondeu-se antes de chegar ao mar. Nas primeiras fotos nada parecia impedir um ocaso mesmo na linha do horizonte. O poente é um momento ideal para observar a presença de nuvens a grandes distâncias e pode dar indicações interessantes para a previsão não imediata.
Por alguma razão esta é a minha favorita desta série, talvez por um equilíbrio da composição e o efeito dramático da pequena figurinha humana:



SunSet_16Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Mai 2015 às 01:16)

E umas do pôr do sol, tiradas do Montejunto,


----------



## StormRic (18 Mai 2015 às 15:25)

Vitor TT disse:


> E umas do pôr do sol, tiradas do Montejunto,



 bom apanhado! Aspecto semelhante ao visto daqui mas aí ainda conseguiste vê-lo a libertar-se das nuvens e a ocultar-se mesmo no oceano. Bem captadas as cores.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mai 2015 às 19:43)

Poente de domingo, depois do sol passar o horizonte



sunset_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_17Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


E o de ontem , dia 18



sunset_18Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_18Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




sunset_18Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Ao longe nuvens que corriam a toda velocidade , nortada forte:



sunset_18Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Ainda foi visível um pouco de verde 



sunset_18Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (19 Mai 2015 às 19:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de domingo, depois do sol passar o horizonte



 que luz e cor perfeitas! Apanhaste um _cirrus castellanus_ que se formou a partir de um rasto de avião. O detalhe, especialmente visto em grande, é excelente!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Mai 2015 às 22:26)

Poente hoje



SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




SunSet_21Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (21 Mai 2015 às 23:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente hoje



As fotos estão com uma qualidade excelente, registos perfeitos! Sabemos que a cena tem de ser classificada como bela/horrível...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mai 2015 às 00:01)

StormRic disse:


> As fotos estão com uma qualidade excelente, registos perfeitos! Sabemos que a cena tem de ser classificada como bela/horrível...



Obrigado 
Sim, aquelas nuvens funcionaram como um bom filtro, pena é estarem pelas piores razões


----------



## Vitor TT (24 Mai 2015 às 02:29)

Praia da Aberta Nova,






e Sines ( ou quase ),


----------



## StormRic (24 Mai 2015 às 06:39)

Vitor TT disse:


> Praia da Aberta Nova,
> 
> e Sines ( ou quase ),




Momento que nos equilibra o espírito, este nos areais desertos ao fim do dia. Tive durante muitos anos a oportunidade de usufruir inúmeros momentos destes em litorais de grande extensão de areia e sistemas dunares. onde nada mais se vê que o mar, o céu e areia com os seus com os seus singulares habitantes discretos. Ficam-nos gravados para sempre como algo muito essencial, da mais pura simplicidade.
Mais um lugar imperdoavelmente desconhecido para mim.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 02:49)

Ontem , dia 25



Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr

Bem visível a nuvem de fumo do incêndio em Caminha



Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Sunset_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (26 Mai 2015 às 05:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem , dia 25



 simplesmente excelente! Música pura das imagens!

A sequência do ocaso é fantástica!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Mai 2015 às 13:45)

StormRic disse:


> simplesmente excelente! Música pura das imagens!
> 
> A sequência do ocaso é fantástica!


Obrigado StormRic


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 01:42)

Poente alaranjado com neblina sobre o mar


SunSet_26Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 15:35)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente alaranjado com neblina sobre o mar
> 
> 
> SunSet_26Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


Bandos de gaivotas ( Ver em 1080p HD )


----------



## StormRic (27 Mai 2015 às 16:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bandos de gaivotas ( Ver em 1080p HD )



 ficou muito bom, grande nitidez e boa luz. Devem estar a migrar mais para norte por causa do calor ou farão isto todos os dias? De manhã costumas vê-las?

Pormenor curioso: o porta-contentores Maersk que apanhaste acabou de entrar agora na barra do Tejo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mai 2015 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> ficou muito bom, grande nitidez e boa luz. Devem estar a migrar mais para norte por causa do calor ou farão isto todos os dias? De manhã costumas vê-las?
> 
> Pormenor curioso: o porta-contentores Maersk que apanhaste acabou de entrar agora na barra do Tejo.



Obrigado 

Todos os dias ao poente passam imensos bandos de gaivotas de sul para norte.
A nortada tem estado fraca, caso contrario elas passavam mais aqui em cima.

De manhã não tenho reparado, mas se passam, é no sentido contrário.. e é pela hora do nascente.

Não sei é para onde vão


----------



## andre patro (31 Mai 2015 às 22:08)

deixo aqui umas fotos que tenho tirado ao longo dos ultimos três anos

tiradas a três anos na praia da fonte da telha em agosto


















tirada a dois anos na Ericeira em janeiro





tiradas na fonte da telha em agosto do ano passado


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jun 2015 às 23:58)

Partilho uma foto do poente ( dia 1 junho ) no Capela do Senhor da Pedra em Miramar



Eternal Faith by Paulo Silva, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jun 2015 às 00:21)

Belíssima!


----------



## MSantos (4 Jun 2015 às 21:36)

A minha vista para o Poente é limita pelos prédios, mas.... Ainda dá para qualquer coisa 

Pôr do Sol na passada segunda-feira dia 1


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jun 2015 às 21:53)

Pôr do Sol de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pôr do Sol de ontem:



 que lindo! Belíssimo ambiente de cores de final de um dia quente, gosto muito mesmo! Até tem um andorinhão nos seus voos acrobáticos do fim do dia.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jun 2015 às 22:12)

MSantos disse:


> A minha vista para o Poente é limita pelos prédios, mas.... Ainda dá para qualquer coisa
> 
> Pôr do Sol na passada segunda-feira dia 1



Belo poente, lá ao longe, em Portugal... os raios de sol foram bem apanhados.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2015 às 22:16)

StormRic disse:


> Belo poente, lá ao longe, em Portugal... os raios de sol foram bem apanhados.



Pensei o mesmo quando fiz a foto... Lá ao longe Portugal! 

Estou desejoso de comprar uma máquina em condições, com 6.3mega pixels, e zoom manhoso não tenho hipótese de ir muito longe.


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jun 2015 às 22:28)

Poente de hoje, disco solar bastante deformado


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jun 2015 às 23:21)

Pôr do Sol, hoje:


----------



## StormRic (19 Jun 2015 às 18:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pôr do Sol, hoje:



 as fotos deste poente ficaram lindíssimas, especialmente as quatro últimas com os tons de laranja a derreterem para pêssego!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Jun 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui vai o poente de ontem ,  dia 21


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jun 2015 às 22:13)

Também tirei algumas ontem. Nada de especial à beira dessas. 




Sunset at Braga, 21 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sunset at Braga, 21 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




Sunset at Braga, 21 June by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

Na terceira descobri enquanto a editava que apanhei dois paraquedistas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jun 2015 às 02:57)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui vai o poente de ontem , dia 21





Ruipedroo disse:


> Também tirei algumas ontem.



 maravlhosas! Bela recordação do último poente de uma das primaveras mais quentes de sempre!
A qualidade das vossa fotos é fantástica!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jun 2015 às 19:40)

Foto de ontem ao poente




Também fiz um timelapse ( ver em 720p )


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Jun 2015 às 23:31)

No Sábado passado fui até a zona de Quiaios - Barra de Aveiro para uma sessão de fotografia do litoral, mas estava encoberto/neblina forte junto ás praias, pelo que me inviabilizou a fotografia, acabei por fazer outra coisa que gosto , mas no regresso após ter limpo ainda tirei umas do pôr do sol, 

( ontem a noite não consegui ter acesso ao forum, para os report´s pois agora já ficam um pouco fora de tempo )

vistas da praia do Areão,







não sei se isto é o "raio verde" mas penso que não,


----------



## StormRic (30 Jun 2015 às 20:40)

é o raio verde, pois! E bem invulgar este, em ondas sobrepostas, muito bem apanhado. Aliás já na bela imagem anterior se vê que a imagem do sol apresentava no topo, à medida que ia descendo, laivos de verde. 



Vitor TT disse:


> pois agora já ficam um pouco fora de tempo



Não fica nada fora de tempo! As reportagens que fazes são essenciais! Se tiveres possibilidade põe


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Jul 2015 às 19:41)

Fotos tiradas ao poente de ontem , dia 3 julho:









Foto de Paulo Silva , tirada ontem em Espinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Jul 2015 às 21:32)

Mais uma de ontem em Espinho
Tirada por Paulo Silva


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2015 às 19:22)

Fotos do poente de ontem


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jul 2015 às 11:43)

Esta quinta-feira , dia 16


----------



## MSantos (24 Jul 2015 às 19:33)

Nada que se compare com as fotos do @Joaopaulo, mas deixo aqui um foto do pôr do Sol do dia 22 de Julho, um pouco limitado pelos prédios mas faz-se o que se pode.


----------



## StormRic (25 Jul 2015 às 01:02)

MSantos disse:


> deixo aqui um foto do pôr do Sol do dia 22 de Julho



Interessante o cordão de cumulus que produziu o leque de raios de sol nas camadas de ar húmido que se vêem estratificadas acima.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jul 2015 às 12:38)

Deixo aqui duas fotos que tirei, em Abril. Pois, eu sei, já vou um bocado atrasado 
Então aqui vai! As duas fotos fotos foram tiradas em Vendas Novas, no destrito de Évora:




E a outra:


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 17:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> As duas fotos fotos foram tiradas em Vendas Novas, no destrito de Évora



 Bonitas formações de altocumulus e altostratus, já com certo aspecto de lenticularis. Consegues referenciar o dia? Tenho uma certa ideia de ver isto, aqui mais perto, claro.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2015 às 20:25)

StormRic disse:


> Bonitas formações de altocumulus e altostratus, já com certo aspecto de lenticularis. Consegues referenciar o dia? Tenho uma certa ideia de ver isto, aqui mais perto, claro.


Muito bonito, de facto! Afinal foi em Maio. Ou foi no dia 1, no dia 2 ou no dia 3


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 07:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ou foi no dia 1, no dia 2 ou no dia 3



Sim, parece o de 1 de Maio. Mas captaste-o de forma belíssima.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jul 2015 às 19:16)

Poente desta terça-feria , dia 28 ,com uma frente de fraca atividade em aproximação do litoral norte.





Imagem satélite , cerca de 45minutos antes :


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2015 às 23:50)

Hoje, em Leça.



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 02:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje, em Leça.



 Deslumbrantes! Muito boas composições e aproveitamento da paisagem! Modeladas pelo vento e poesia do olhar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Ago 2015 às 02:39)

Poente do Domingo passado na praia de Monte Gordo. A ondulação para além de muito mais alta, estava também muito agitada, era só humidade dispersa no ar, rapidamente se formou uma espécie de neblina. Quase que não conseguia apanhar o mar como fundo nas fotos sem molhar a máquina


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 03:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente do Domingo passado na praia de Monte Gordo.



 Lindíssima a monocromia e simplicidade deste poente! A composição com a água foi uma muito boa escolha, mas a primeira com as silhuetas também. Pacíficos e belos momentos, uma luz do sotavento típica.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2015 às 10:42)

StormRic disse:


> Deslumbrantes! Muito boas composições e aproveitamento da paisagem! Modeladas pelo vento e poesia do olhar.


Obrigado Ricardo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Ago 2015 às 17:22)

Na tarde do domingo passado fui visitar melhor a Nazaré, estive na praia a apanhar chatos banhos de sol, já que água como já se esperava estava um gelo e agitada. Levei comigo uma sonda Auriol (isolei as possíveis entradas de água com silicone) para registar a temperatura da água, obtive como valor mais baixo 15.9ºC.  Entretanto por lá o poente foi assim, adorei ver aquele infinito caminho de luz a estender-se pelo horizonte dentro, ainda fiquei expectante com a possibilidade de ver o raio verde do sol, mas não surgiu


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 17:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Entretanto por lá o poente foi assim, adorei ver aquele infinito caminho de luz a estender-se pelo horizonte dentro, ainda fiquei expectante com a possibilidade de ver o raio verde do sol, mas não surgiu



 Momentos lindos de contemplação, pacíficos e repousantes! Gosto muto das composições minimalistas como estas . Os últimos instantes do ocaso e as deformações/cores do disco solar foram bem captados e pareciam prometedores de raio verde, por vezes neste tipo de condições atmosféricas vão aparecendo uns laivos verdes à medida que o disco vai deixando para cima uns farrapos, mas não há receita para acontecer, ficamos sempre na expectativa até ao último momento. Se o céu estiver mais limpo aí acontece mais provavelmente mesmo na linha do horizonte, no último fulgor.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

Ao poente do dia 09, domingo, via-se o complexo de manchas solares 2396, parecia um filamento devido à turbulência térmica do ar nas camadas superficiais:


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2015 às 11:27)

Pôr do sol de ontem. Praia de Santa Cruz.


----------



## Geopower (12 Ago 2015 às 22:38)

Pôr do sol de hoje na Praia de Santa
Cruz. Semelhante ao de ontem. A qualidade não é muito boa . Foi tirada com telemóvel.


----------



## Geopower (13 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

hoje já não fui a tempo do pôr do sol. Aqui fica o registo do crepúsculo na praia de Santa Cruz.


----------



## rozzo (14 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Pôr do sol muito fotogénico hoje de novo aqui por Lisboa. Tons rosados nas nuvens tão generalizados, que a certa altura esse tom rosado era a luz ambiente, bastante bonito mesmo!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Ago 2015 às 22:47)

As possíveis também da passada sexta-feira, 14 de agosto, a meio caminho entre Segura e Castelo Branco. Foi um pôr do sol épico que se começou a desenhar estava ainda em Alcántara a observar a sua não menos épica ponte romana.



Sunset. Castelo Branco, 14-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Castelo Branco, 14-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Castelo Branco, 14-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Castelo Branco, 14-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2015 às 00:44)

E mais umas de segunda-feira:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2015 às 01:36)

João Pedro disse:


> sexta-feira, 14 de agosto



 lindas, autênticas pinturas no céu!



João Pedro disse:


> E mais umas de segunda-feira:



Belo trabalho! E gosto muito quando subitamente só ao poente se revelam aquelas nuvens cumuliformes longínquas. Há nestas visões um irresistível apelo do mar e dos horizontes distantes, que bem se compreende os navegadores antigos que se lançavam à descoberta do que há para lá do oceano.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2015 às 09:55)

StormRic disse:


> lindas, autênticas pinturas no céu!
> 
> 
> 
> Belo trabalho! E gosto muito quando subitamente só ao poente se revelam aquelas nuvens cumuliformes longínquas. Há nestas visões um irresistível apelo do mar e dos horizontes distantes, que bem se compreende os navegadores antigos que se lançavam à descoberta do que há para lá do oceano.


Obrigado Ricardo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

Boa tarde, como sugestão do StormRic, e para que fique neste tópico registado um dos melhores poentes que já presenciei aqui na zona, deixo novamente algumas das fotos já inseridas no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro do dia 22/08/2015:


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Ago 2015 às 19:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde, como sugestão do StormRic, e para que fique neste tópico registado um dos melhores poentes que já presenciei aqui na zona, deixo novamente algumas das fotos já inseridas no Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro do dia 22/08/2015:


Muito bom!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Ago 2015 às 23:31)

Ontem




Sunset by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 00:17)

E fica a vista de Carcavelos com a _skyline_ de Cascais, deste poente de dia 21:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 00:26)

StormRic disse:


> E fica a vista de Carcavelos com a _skyline_ de Cascais, deste poente de dia 21:


Só duas? 
Estão magníficas claro!


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 00:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Só duas?
> Estão magníficas claro!



 pois, só há uma câmara, o resto do tempo optei por fazer um video para experimentar acelerá-lo.
Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 00:37)

StormRic disse:


> pois, só há uma câmara, o resto do tempo optei por fazer um video para experimentar acelerá-lo.
> Obrigado!


E ficou um belo vídeo! Devias colocá-lo também aqui para não se perder.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2015 às 00:44)

Bom, como prometido, aqui fica uma reportagem mais alargada do belíssimo pôr do sol do passado sábado, 22 de agosto:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2015 às 00:44)

E mais umas:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Ago 2015 às 19:27)

Fica aqui o poente de segunda-feira(26/08/2015) na Praia de Tróia:

















E ainda uma Gaivota de Cabeça Preta acho que de terras francesas:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 00:56)

Série de fotos do poente do dia 25


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Ago 2015 às 00:56)

Não é bem o pôr do sol, com o nevoeiro seria impossível, mas é através do nevoeiro um quase pôr do sol,


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Ago 2015 às 03:34)

Volta a não ser bem um pôr do sol, pois os nevoeiros não deixaram,


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2015 às 03:54)

Vitor TT disse:


> Volta a não ser bem um pôr do sol, pois os nevoeiros não deixaram,



Não é um pôr do Sol? É mais que um pôr do sol. Ficaram espetaculares as fotos do Sol por cima do nevoeiro a arrastar-se pelo mar


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2015 às 15:44)

Vitor TT disse:


> Volta a não ser bem um pôr do sol, pois os nevoeiros não deixaram,


Absolutamente magnífica esta! Que sonho de foto! 
Parabéns Vítor, muito bem apanhada!


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 16:09)

Vitor TT disse:


> Volta a não ser bem um pôr do sol, pois os nevoeiros não deixaram,



Esplêndidas fotos que tão bem captaram este espectáculo! Parabéns!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Depois de uma longa noite passada na serra do Marão, ao relento, veio um nascer do sol magnífico! Vejam por vocês! 




























Apesar do cansaço da subida até ao cume do Marão, valeu a pena esperar!
Não sabia onde pôr estas fotografias, porque acho que não há o tópico correto.


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 23:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> Depois de uma longa noite passada na serra do Marão, ao relento, veio um nascer do sol magnífico! Vejam por vocês!



 espectacular! Ao relento, à noite no Marão,  e se houvesse trovoadas? O majestoso Marão, que belas paisagens e fotos, se tiveres mais devias abrir um tópico no Natureza e Viagens! Esta aventura merece-o 
E até há um tópico dedicado só ao nascer do sol, as fotos do nascente são muito mais raras... , e do Marão então ainda mais!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2015 às 23:12)

Cá está ele:
Nascer do Sol

Belíssimo amanhecer no topo da serra. Daqueles que ficam para sempre na memória certamente!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

StormRic disse:


> espectacular! Ao relento, à noite no Marão,  e se houvesse trovoadas? O majestoso Marão, que belas paisagens e fotos, se tiveres mais devias abrir um tópico no Natureza e Viagens! Esta aventura merece-o
> E até há um tópico dedicado só ao nascer do sol, as fotos do nascente são muito mais raras... , e do Marão então ainda mais!


Obrigado!!! Esqueci-me de mencionar que foi no dia 20...
A noite foi horrível!! Havia bichos por todo o lado e estava sempre inquieto, era mesmo impossível adormecer! Demorei 1h30 para subir a serra e foi super cansativo mas valeu a pena.
Quando tiver oportunidade, criarei um tópico


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 00:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Cá está ele:
> Nascer do Sol
> 
> Belíssimo amanhecer no topo da serra. Daqueles que ficam para sempre na memória certamente!


Com certeza!! Vale sempre a pena sacrificar-se um bocadinho para fazer este tipo de aventuras!! O meu próximo objetivo é subir a serra mas com neve, deve ser outro encanto


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2015 às 00:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com certeza!! Vale sempre a pena sacrificar-se um bocadinho para fazer este tipo de aventuras!! O meu próximo objetivo é subir a serra mas com neve, deve ser outro encanto


Outro encanto e, digamos, outro tipo de desafio!  Mas vale a pena certamente, tudo o que envolve neve vale a pena!


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2015 às 02:16)

Tiradas de Carcavelos,


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 05:11)

Vitor TT disse:


> Tiradas de Carcavelos,



 esplêndida luz e composições! Está linda e poética a nossa praia! As neblinas e as lagoas das marés vivas trazem-lhe um encanto único.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Set 2015 às 19:23)

Poente de ontem , dia 2


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Fotos que tirem na semana passada, quando vinha de Carrazeda de Ansiães:


Destaque para a Serra do Marão. Foto tirada a partir do Castelo de Ansiães:



As restantes fotos foram tiradas na aldeia onde estava a passar férias, também com destaque para o Marão 










Espero que tenham gostado


----------



## Garcia (3 Set 2015 às 23:28)

Hoje fui matar saudades de tirar umas fotos.. 




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset @Praia de Porto Dinheiro by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Set 2015 às 23:36)

Garcia disse:


> Hoje fui matar saudades de tirar umas fotos..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Espantoso!!! Muito bem tiradas


----------



## StormRic (4 Set 2015 às 00:14)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de ontem , dia 2



 Perfeitas! E didáticas, um cordão exemplar de nuvens médias com um efeito de castellanus; mais abaixo, e praticamente só visíveis quando ficaram no contra-luz do ocaso (mas estavam lá desde antes), os habituais estratos de nevoeiro oceânico.



Tiagolco disse:


> As restantes fotos foram tiradas na aldeia onde estava a passar férias, também com destaque para o Marão



Bonitas fotos, estupenda luz. Vistas em grande estão cheias de detalhe.
 A das eólicas e das aves em contra-luz tem efeitos de irisação nos altocumulus que foram perfeitamente captados.



Garcia disse:


> Hoje fui matar saudades de tirar umas fotos..



Já tínhamos saudades também, da poesia destes quadros.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Set 2015 às 00:48)

StormRic disse:


> Bonitas fotos, estupenda luz. Vistas em grande estão cheias de detalhe.
> A das eólicas e das aves em contra-luz tem efeitos de irisação nos altocumulus que foram perfeitamente captados.


Muito obrigado!! É bom ver que as pessoas gostam


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2015 às 15:25)

Duas foto que fiz  na Praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira,  longas exposições nas quais usei o filtro ND de 10 stops ( LEE )

Ultima luz do dia ainda a incidir nas rochas:








Célula com aguaceiro sobre o mar iluminada pela luz e tonalidades do pôr do sol:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2015 às 15:31)

Snifa disse:


> Duas foto que fiz  na Praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira,  longas exposições nas quais usei o filtro ND de 10 stops ( LEE )
> 
> Ultima luz do dia ainda a incidir nas rochas:
> 
> ...


Brilhantes fotos!


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Set 2015 às 16:43)

Snifa disse:


> Duas foto que fiz  na Praia do Cabo do Mundo em Leça da Palmeira,  longas exposições nas quais usei o filtro ND de 10 stops ( LEE )
> 
> Ultima luz do dia ainda a incidir nas rochas:
> 
> ...


Fantástico!!!!  Quem me dera tirar umas fotos assim!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 09:12)

Praia do Cabo do Mundo ao pôr do sol, 30 segundos de exposição ( lee big stopper )


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2015 às 12:16)

Snifa disse:


> Praia do Cabo do Mundo ao pôr do sol, 30 segundos de exposição ( lee big stopper )


Magnífica! 
Devias dar mais uso à máquina! Ou colocar mais fotos por aqui!


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2015 às 12:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Magnífica!
> Devias dar mais uso à máquina! Ou colocar mais fotos por aqui!



Obrigado João Pedro!

Por vezes é mesmo falta de tempo e não falta de vontade para a fotografia 

Mas vou tentar ser mais  assíduo  neste tópico.

A propósito, cá fica mais uma, esta tirada em Vila do Conde ( também com o filtro Lee ) num dia em que havia imensa  poeira na atmosfera ( 25/10/2014 ), bem visível na tonalidade da luz e nas nuvens algo difusas do horizonte:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2015 às 13:32)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro!
> 
> Por vezes é mesmo falta de tempo e não falta de vontade para a fotografia
> 
> ...


Que bela!  Mais, please! 

De nada! Pelo que tenho visto, tens um dom natural para a fotografia, e muita sensibilidade para captar belas composições, pelo que, naturalmente, temos pena que não o mostres mais. 

Cá ficamos à espera então.


----------



## Garcia (7 Set 2015 às 23:21)

Poente de hoje.. 
(fotos tiradas com o tlm)




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset... by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Garcia (7 Set 2015 às 23:44)

estas foram há dois dias.. (5/Set)




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sunset_5/Set/2015.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2015 às 20:42)

Fantástico pôr do sol hoje pelo Porto, uma combinação de fumo na atmosfera causou belas tonalidades nas nuvens, apesar da origem ser má (fumo de incêndios) as tonalidades foram espectaculares. 

Foto que fiz na altura:


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Duas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje:




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr



Sunset by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2015 às 22:54)

Snifa disse:


> Fantástico pôr do sol hoje pelo Porto, uma combinação de fumo na atmosfera causou belas tonalidades nas nuvens, apesar da origem ser má (fumo de incêndios) as tonalidades foram espectaculares.
> 
> Foto que fiz na altura:





guimeixen disse:


> Duas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje:


Céus em fogo! Magníficas!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2015 às 23:35)

Cá ficam também algumas do pôr do sol de hoje:



Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Porto, 08-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (9 Set 2015 às 01:43)

Garcia disse:


> Poente de hoje..
> (fotos tiradas com o tlm)





Garcia disse:


> estas foram há dois dias.. (5/Set)







Snifa disse:


> Fantástico pôr do sol hoje pelo Porto







guimeixen disse:


> Duas fotos do pôr do sol de hoje:







João Pedro disse:


> Cá ficam também algumas do pôr do sol de hoje:



Todas belíssimas!

Dois momentos que me deixaram uma impressão maior dos poentes que assisti nos últimos dias:

Anteontem dia 7 no Estoril







Ontem dia 8 aqui na praia


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Set 2015 às 07:46)

Deixo-vos mais um céu ardente respetivo ao poente de ontem (08/09/2015) com a ''brilhante'' silhueta do Caramulo e com cores amarelas e laranjas muito vivas. Registei umas formações nebulosas invulgares que não sei se não é mesmo um fenómeno ótico atmosférico relacionado com os raios crepusculares.














































Ps: Sei que as fotos estão com dimensões exageradas, pelo que peço desculpa, mas quis fazer um teste para ver como é ficavam aqui ao carregá-las com alta qualidade no IMGUR.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Set 2015 às 12:39)

Fica aqui a minha contribuição do poente de ontem


----------



## Garcia (9 Set 2015 às 13:47)

ver estas imagens, é um autentico regalo para os meus olhos.. 

fantástico... todos de parabéns...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2015 às 20:00)

StormRic disse:


> Dois momentos que me deixaram uma impressão maior dos poentes que assisti nos últimos dias:
> 
> Anteontem dia 7 no Estoril


Estavas com o pezinho na água?  As cores da primeira estão magníficas!



Mr. Neves disse:


> Deixo-vos mais um céu ardente respetivo ao poente de ontem (08/09/2015) com a ''brilhante'' silhueta do Caramulo e com cores amarelas e laranjas muito vivas. Registei umas formações nebulosas invulgares que não sei se não é mesmo um fenómeno ótico atmosférico relacionado com os raios crepusculares.


Belíssimas!  Não me parece que seja um fenómeno ótico o que registaste, são mesmo os raios a serem obstruídos pelas nuvens.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fica aqui a minha contribuição do poente de ontem


Fantásticas! Isto hoje é só adjetivos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Set 2015 às 02:12)

Conjunto de fotos do poente dia 6 , Domingo passado













Sequência de fotos , achei interessante as continuas deformações do sol conforme se aproximava do horizonte 




O raio verde não apareceu no final.. mas apareceram umas amostras no lado direito do "cabelo" do sol




OffTopic: Esperem lá isto até parece um candeeiro


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Registei umas formações nebulosas invulgares



Absolutamente fantástico! Assim se criam os raios crepusculares que serão vistos a muitas dezenas de quilómetros mais a Leste!
Fotos incríveis, parabéns!



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fica aqui a minha contribuição do poente de ontem



Autênticos quadros a óleo, tal é a gama de cores e suaves matizes!



João Pedro disse:


> Estavas com o pezinho na água?



Podes crer! Com ondinhas daquelas era fácil.


----------



## StormRic (10 Set 2015 às 02:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Conjunto de fotos do poente dia 6 , Domingo passado



Espectacular! Conseguiste apanhar a dupla imagem do sol, a inferior é a metade superior invertida. Acho que nunca vi este efeito tão límpido como nesta sequência!

Repare-se que a imagem de baixo ainda vai subindo à medida que o sol, já oculto, vai descendo. O último limbo que se vê nas últimas imagens é na verdade o limbo superior que já está abaixo do horizonte; nas duas imagens da direita na fila de cima, o que está a aparecer na imagem de baixo, e a subir, é o limbo inferior do sol. Isto é um efeito óptico atmosférico surpreendente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Set 2015 às 02:35)

Desta vez venho presentear-vos com o magnífico poente que observei no Domingo passado (06/09(2015) na Serra do Buçaco, mais concretamente a partir da Cruz Alta. Este é um lugar fabuloso para fotografar! Para Oeste consegue-se inclusivamente ver o mar, já para não para não falar na vista para a Serra da Boa Viagem e cidades mais próximas. Só tive pena de não poder ter ficado até ao Sol desaparecer do horizonte.

Evolução do aspeto do sol:

















Evolução geral:


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Set 2015 às 02:43)

Fotos tiradas na quinta-feira passada , dia 10,  na Praia de Francelos


































Os espectadores na linha da frente




Superficie superior pintada de verde












Matosinhos e Leça ao fundo coberto pelas nuvens baixas, a tal " fabrica de nevoeiro "


----------



## StormRic (13 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desta vez venho presentear-vos com o magnífico poente que observei no Domingo passado (06/09(2015) na Serra do Buçaco, mais concretamente a partir da Cruz Alta. Este é um lugar fabuloso para fotografar! Para Oeste consegue-se inclusivamente ver o mar, já para não para não falar na vista para a Serra da Boa Viagem e cidades mais próximas. Só tive pena de não poder ter ficado até ao Sol desaparecer do horizonte.
> 
> Evolução do aspeto do sol:



Magnífico mesmo! Um delírio de pinceladas de cor e nuvens como as que vemos em quadros antigos.
A Cruz Alta do Buçaco é um lugar de inspiração, tem uma mística aparentada com Sintra.



Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tiradas na quinta-feira passada , dia 10, na Praia de Francelos



Excelente! Gosto imenso desta perfeição no retrato da luz, das sombras, das texturas das rochas e o contraste com a suavidade de tons do céu. Um dia tens que vir fotografar à Praia da Ursa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2015 às 23:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tiradas na quinta-feira passada , dia 10,  na Praia de Francelos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutais!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2015 às 00:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos tiradas na quinta-feira passada , dia 10,  na Praia de Francelos
> 
> Matosinhos e Leça ao fundo coberto pelas nuvens baixas, a tal " fabrica de nevoeiro "


Belíssimas! 
A "fábrica" estava a funcionar outra vez hoje!


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2015 às 00:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Desta vez venho presentear-vos com o magnífico poente que observei no Domingo passado (06/09(2015) na Serra do Buçaco, mais concretamente a partir da Cruz Alta. Este é um lugar fabuloso para fotografar! Para Oeste consegue-se inclusivamente ver o mar, já para não para não falar na vista para a Serra da Boa Viagem e cidades mais próximas. Só tive pena de não poder ter ficado até ao Sol desaparecer do horizonte.


Estupendas!  Que belo sítio para ver o pôr do sol, aos anos que não vou ao Buçaco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Set 2015 às 03:02)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente! Gosto imenso desta perfeição no retrato da luz, das sombras, das texturas das rochas e o contraste com a suavidade de tons do céu. Um dia tens que vir fotografar à Praia da Ursa.



Obrigado @StormRic !! Sim, um dia ainda vou ver o poente a esse paraíso fotográfico.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Brutais!


Obrigado !



João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!
> A "fábrica" estava a funcionar outra vez hoje!



Obrigado!
Já estive a ver as tuas fotos no flickr ,a "maquinaria" nem ao fim de semana está parada 

Nota-se bem o nevoeiro ao fundo em frente ás chaminés de refinaria, nesta foto por exemplo :




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2015 by JoãoP74, no Flickr

Muito boas fotos !


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado @StormRic
> 
> Obrigado!
> Já estive a ver as tuas fotos no flickr ,a "maquinaria" nem ao fim de semana está parada
> Muito boas fotos !


Exato! 
Obrigado!


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 18:34)

Poente de ontem , dia 17








Ao Crepúsculo


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Set 2015 às 17:06)

E do pôr do sol, onde neste local estavam um batalhão de fotógrafos com telemóvel


----------



## Garcia (22 Set 2015 às 21:26)

_"Voando até ao próximo Verão..."
_



Flying to the next summer.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## StormRic (23 Set 2015 às 20:00)

Três momentos, três coloridos logo após o ocaso de anteontem dia 21, penúltimo do verão.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Pôr do sol de á uns dias


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2015 às 21:11)

StormRic disse:


> Três momentos, três coloridos logo após o ocaso de anteontem dia 21, penúltimo do verão.


Que belos vermelhos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2015 às 19:21)

Poente de anteontem , dia 24:


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 19:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de anteontem , dia 24



 belíssimas! Luz e cor óptimas (e é bem difícil captar estes cirrus com o brilho do sol). O disco ficou bastante achatado no ocaso, há uma grande carga de humidade à superfície.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2015 às 20:06)

StormRic disse:


> belíssimas! Luz e cor óptimas (e é bem difícil captar estes cirrus com o brilho do sol). O disco ficou bastante achatado no ocaso, há uma grande carga de humidade à superfície.



Obrigado @StormRic 

Sim, é bem difícil fotografa-los, e a dificuldade aumenta conforme o aumento da distância de foco.
Talvez o ideal era haver alguma poeira a filtrar a luz solar ...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2015 às 22:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de anteontem , dia 24:


Belíssimas! Especialmente esta!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Out 2015 às 14:38)

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei no passado dia , 28 Setembro




E umas outras de ontem , dia 2


















João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas! Especialmente esta!



Obrigado!


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Out 2015 às 20:07)

Fotos pôr do sol dia 9 Outubro
S.Martinho do Porto 
A qualidade não é a melhor, fotos tiradas com o tlm


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Out 2015 às 23:59)

Pôr do sol de quarta-feira , dia 8


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Out 2015 às 01:27)

Já vem um pouco tarde mas fica o poente do sábado passado(3/10/2015). Nestas fotos o contraste entre o tipo de cirrostratus indiciava a tempestade que estava a caminho:


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Out 2015 às 16:13)

Foto tirada esta Segunda-Feira, dia 12 em Miramar,  junto Capela Senhor da Pedra:





Foto de Paulo Silva


----------



## StormRic (15 Out 2015 às 02:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Foto de Paulo Silva



Estava belíssimo o céu! Boa técnica na foto mas não gosto da composição, com um céu daqueles o primeiro plano todo com uma pedra sem nada de especial e nem ao menos cores ou reflexos na água nessa zona e estando o céu cortado tão radicalmente aos lados, deixa-me frustrado... É fácil de imaginar como ficava muito melhor, na perspectiva de um apreciador do céu, claro, uma composição horizontal. Mas pode ser apenas o meu gosto pessoal a falar, embora eu seja um fanático por pedras e rochedos. O Paulo Silva que me desculpe de eu fazer o comentário aqui, não tenho conta activa no Flickr.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Out 2015 às 00:14)

Aqui ficam algumas das muitas fotos que tirei ao poente do dia 12 , desculpem a quantidade de fotos mas é sempre bastante dificil fazer uma selecção de fotos


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 11:06)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas das muitas fotos que tirei ao poente do dia 12 , desculpem a quantidade de fotos mas é sempre bastante dificil fazer uma selecção de fotos



 fenomenais! Estão lindíssimas, parabéns! E quantas mais melhor, a gente adora ver isto, excelente qualidade! E para serem bem apreciadas têm que ser vistas em grande, no Flickr.
Tens razão quanto a seleccionar, é muito difícil, por isso, põe todas!!

Apanhaste uns quase lenticularis e aquela célula e esta virga estão excelentes. Cá para mim é nestas situações de transição que se vêem os céus mais bonitos, pela mistura de nuvens e por haver suficiente espaço entre elas para que a iluminação produza os melhores efeitos.

off-topic: Não tenho posto porque tenho o mesmo problema e falta de tempo para pôr várias, acabo por pôr nenhuma . A maquininha também está a ficar muito usada.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (16 Out 2015 às 11:25)

Deixo aqui o meu contributo. Esta já é antiga, foi das primeiras fotos que tirei quando comecei a dar os primeiros toques em fotografia.
(Não tenho aqui a original, tive que fazer um prtsc do 500px)


----------



## StormRic (16 Out 2015 às 23:00)

jotajota disse:


> Esta já é antiga



 Está muito linda, composição e momento perfeitos! Não consegues saber a data?


----------



## João Pedro (17 Out 2015 às 06:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui ficam algumas das muitas fotos que tirei ao poente do dia 12 , desculpem a quantidade de fotos mas é sempre bastante dificil fazer uma selecção de fotos


Belíssimas!  Já estava a estranhar não teres apanhado este fantástico entardecer! 
Quanto à quantidade de fotos, por mim estás à vontade, "sofro" do mesmo problema...


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Out 2015 às 12:30)

StormRic disse:


> fenomenais! Estão lindíssimas, parabéns! E quantas mais melhor, a gente adora ver isto, excelente qualidade! E para serem bem apreciadas têm que ser vistas em grande, no Flickr.





João Pedro disse:


> Belíssimas!



Obrigado @StormRic  e @João Pedro


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2015 às 23:45)

Mais uma vez, venho com algum atraso divulgar o fantástico poente que presenciei com vista para o Caramulo, na segunda-feira passada(12/10/2015):

Tudo começou assim pelas 18:49h:





E depois eis que surge um poente fugoso pelas 18:54h:

























A partir das 19:08h:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 01:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais uma vez, venho com algum atraso divulgar o fantástico poente que presenciei com vista para o Caramulo, na segunda-feira passada(12/10/2015):


Fantásticas!  Aquelas árvores (castanheiros?) são mesmo fotogénicas!


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Out 2015 às 12:02)

Praia do Guincho, ontem,


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2015 às 20:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Fantásticas! Aquelas árvores (castanheiros?) são mesmo fotogénicas!


Obrigado João Pedro. Respondendo à tua curiosidade, sim, efetivamente a paisagem natural deste magnífico local para fotografar são os castanheiros e algumas oliveiras, sendo que o papel principal vai para o castanheiro que morreu de pé como o StormRic gosta de lhe chamar. O mais interessante deste castanheiro seco é que possui um outro castanheiro jovem acoplado, que lhe está a ''restituir a vida'' progressivamente. Daqui por uns anos já ninguém diz que está ali uma árvore seca.



Vitor TT disse:


> Praia do Guincho, ontem,



Registos espetaculares dos raios crepusculares originados lá ao longe através dos cumulus É interessante observar também o contraste entre a agitação marítima e o pacifico portal luminoso que se ia desenhando no horizonte distante.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2015 às 22:07)

Vitor TT disse:


> Praia do Guincho, ontem,


Magnifiques!


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2015 às 22:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Obrigado João Pedro. Respondendo à tua curiosidade, sim, efetivamente a paisagem natural deste magnífico local para fotografar são os castanheiros e algumas oliveiras, sendo que o papel principal vai para o castanheiro que morreu de pé como o StormRic gosta de lhe chamar. O mais interessante deste castanheiro seco é que possui um outro castanheiro jovem acoplado, que lhe está a ''restituir a vida'' progressivamente, Daqui por uns anos já ninguém diz que está ali uma árvore sec.


Depois vi as folhas e não tive dúvidas!  Acontece bastante com os castanheiros. O maior, o "pai", possivelmente terá morrido com uma das terríveis doenças que estão a dizimar os nossos castanheiros por todo o país - o cancro e a tinta. Rebentam por baixo mas, sendo "filho" terá muito possivelmente o mesmo fim do "pai"...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2015 às 20:44)

hoje:


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2015 às 20:56)

No tópico dedicado, cá ficam também as minhas do bonito pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto:


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Out 2015 às 20:44)

Belas fotos @Ruipedroo e @Snifa ! 

Aqui vão as minhas de ontem, dia 23:


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2015 às 23:41)

Cá ficam algumas do pôr do sol de hoje, em Leça:




url=https://flic.kr/p/zi4U5y]Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015[/url] by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2015 às 23:44)

Mais umas:




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 25-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (30 Out 2015 às 01:37)

Ruipedroo disse:


> hoje:





Snifa disse:


> cá ficam também as minhas do bonito pôr do sol de hoje aqui no Porto





Joaopaulo disse:


> Aqui vão as minhas de ontem, dia 23:





João Pedro disse:


> Cá ficam algumas do pôr do sol de hoje, em Leça:





João Pedro disse:


> Mais umas:



Fotos de beleza e primor técnico excepcional!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 19:36)

Fotos tiradas hoje em Belém 
Foi um pôr do sol magnífico para os Lisboetas :


----------



## João Pedro (31 Out 2015 às 23:00)

Algumas de hoje, último dia de outubro:



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 31-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (31 Out 2015 às 23:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foi um pôr do sol magnífico para os Lisboetas



 muito boas, gosto especialmente dos zooms! 



João Pedro disse:


> Algumas de hoje, último dia de outubro



Fascinantes, sempre, os primeiros planos de mar e rochas têm um detalhe e luz magníficos, fico maravilhado com o teu trabalho!

Os céus laranja a prometerem dias próximos interessantes...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2015 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> muito boas, gosto especialmente dos zooms!


Muito obrigado!  Até haviam mammatus mas não consegui apanhar nada de jeito


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito obrigado!  Até haviam mammatus mas não consegui apanhar nada de jeito



Eu vi qualquer coisa daqui de Carcavelos mas acho que não tenho ângulo para os ter apanhado. Houve mais cores a Leste do que propriamente na direcção poente.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2015 às 00:06)

StormRic disse:


> Eu vi qualquer coisa daqui de Carcavelos mas acho que não tenho ângulo para os ter apanhado. Houve mais cores a Leste do que propriamente na direcção poente.


Sim, na direcção da ponte via-se mesmo bem! A oeste só haviam cumulus, enquanto que para leste haviam nuvens altas e médias. Se não soubesse destinguir bem as nuvens, até diria que aquele conjunto de nuvens altas e médias faziam parte da bigorna de uma célula


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2015 às 00:55)

StormRic disse:


> Fascinantes, sempre, os primeiros planos de mar e rochas têm um detalhe e luz magníficos, fico maravilhado com o teu trabalho!
> 
> Os céus laranja a prometerem dias próximos interessantes...


Obrigado Ricardo!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Nov 2015 às 07:24)

Poente do dia de Halloween, com cores ilustrativas da época:
A partir das 17:31h

























Fase terminal do poente a partir das 17:40h:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2015 às 07:34)

Ontem, Azenhas do Mar (Sintra).


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2015 às 08:12)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente do dia de Halloween, com cores ilustrativas da época



 absolutamente assustador! Um cenário fantástico e tétrico com a árvore assombrada! 

Poentes assim costuma ser sinal de eventos marcantes.



jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, Azenhas do Mar (Sintra).



Lindo este mar, bela composição!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2015 às 19:07)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Poente do dia de Halloween, com cores ilustrativas da época:


Fogo nos céus!  Estão espetaculares Neves!


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 19:19)

Fantásticas as cores proporcionadas pelo pôr do sol de hoje:


----------



## guimeixen (1 Nov 2015 às 20:19)

Fotos do belo pôr do sol de hoje:




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr




Sunset and lenticular clouds by Guilherme Silva, no Flickr


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2015 às 21:10)

Fotos que fiz hoje na  Foz do Douro, por altura do Pôr do Sol:


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

guimeixen disse:


> Fotos do belo pôr do sol de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Snifa disse:


> Fotos que fiz hoje na  Foz do Douro, por altura do Pôr do Sol:



Fantásticas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Nov 2015 às 00:08)

Poente do 1º dia de Novembro


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 18:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Fantásticas as cores proporcionadas pelo pôr do sol de hoje:





guimeixen disse:


> Fotos do belo pôr do sol de hoje:





Snifa disse:


> Fotos que fiz hoje na Foz do Douro, por altura do Pôr do Sol:





Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente do 1º dia de Novembro



  todos!

As _lenticularis_ em Braga são fenomenais!


----------



## StormRic (2 Nov 2015 às 18:22)

Snifa disse:


>



Espectacular esta série! Esse _dropbox_ parece ser ideal para colocar fotos, são os ficheiros originais que aqui são apresentados, não faz compressão alguma como os vulgares sites de fotgrafia, certo?


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2015 às 18:41)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular esta série! Esse _dropbox_ parece ser ideal para colocar fotos, são os ficheiros originais que aqui são apresentados, não faz compressão alguma como os vulgares sites de fotgrafia, certo?



Obrigado StormRic :

A dropbox é um disco externo na nuvem acessível de qualquer dispositivo,( desde que tenha ligação à internet) em que colocamos o que quisermos ( na versão gratuita estão disponíveis 3 GB  de armazenamento ) existe uma pasta ( Public ) em que coloco as fotos que quero partilhar aqui, depois é só clicar na foto e fazer"obter link público" e pronto, é só partilhar. Não há qualquer compressão adicional da foto em que o JPEG fica com os mesmo KB originais que gravamos no computador. Sites como o Imgur e similares fazem uma compressão sobre a compressão, e isto vai inevitavelmente piorar a qualidade com os artefactos e ruídos mais visíveis, etc..além disso, é uma compressão que não controlamos. Quando edito as fotos no Lightroom 5 converto os ficheiros RAW ( o RAW sem edição fica sempre disponível) da  Canon Eos 6d para TIFF  (sem compressão)16 bits de alta qualidade, no tamanho original e super detalhados, excelentes para grandes impressões ( uma única foto fica com mais de 50 megabytes ) depois de gravado faço converter para JPEG ( também no Lightroom 5 ) com o lado maior em 1024 px, e na qualidade máxima, fica um ficheiro com 600/800 kb ou mais, dependendo do detalhe, para mim isto já é uma descida dramática na qualidade, então com compressão adicional feita por sites que não sejam dedicados a fotografia, ainda pior..


----------



## João Pedro (3 Nov 2015 às 00:37)

Magníficos todos os registos de domingo!  Parabéns aos artistas!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2015 às 08:05)

Snifa disse:


> Obrigado StormRic :
> 
> A dropbox é um disco externo na nuvem acessível de qualquer dispositivo,( desde que tenha ligação à internet) em que colocamos o que quisermos ( na versão gratuita estão disponíveis 3 GB  de armazenamento ) existe uma pasta ( Public ) em que coloco as fotos que quero partilhar aqui, depois é só clicar na foto e fazer"obter link público" e pronto, é só partilhar. Não há qualquer compressão adicional da foto em que o JPEG fica com os mesmo KB originais que gravamos no computador. Sites como o Imgur e similares fazem uma compressão sobre a compressão, e isto vai inevitavelmente piorar a qualidade com os artefactos e ruídos mais visíveis, etc..além disso, é uma compressão que não controlamos. Quando edito as fotos no Lightroom 5 converto os ficheiros RAW ( o RAW sem edição fica sempre disponível) da  Canon Eos 6d para TIFF  (sem compressão)16 bits de alta qualidade, no tamanho original e super detalhados, excelentes para grandes impressões ( uma única foto fica com mais de 50 megabytes ) depois de gravado faço converter para JPEG ( também no Lightroom 5 ) com o lado maior em 1024 px, e na qualidade máxima, fica um ficheiro com 600/800 kb ou mais, dependendo do detalhe, para mim isto já é uma descida dramática na qualidade, então com compressão adicional feita por sites que não sejam dedicados a fotografia, ainda pior..



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento do dropbox! Os passos que fazes na edição são exactamente os mesmos que eu faço . O problema está, como bem o dizes, na dupla compressão. Nos tópicos de seguimento tento reduzir o peso das imagens o mais possível, não deixando as fotos ultrapassar os 200 a 300 Kb. Mas o resultado é sempre devastador para fotos tiradas com a "velha" 700d, especialmente no Imgur, sinceramente tem-me desmotivado de colocar fotos. No entanto reparo que devos ser dos poucos que se preocupam com o peso dos ficheiros. Num tópico àparte essa preocupação existe menos, mas seja o que fôr que passe pelo Imgur é sempre comprimido. Vou experimentar o dropbox .

Já agora aproveito para te dar os parabéns pelas esplêndidas fotos do Gerês, um sonho de cenários, como bem os recordo (já lá vão quinze anos), mas sobretudo uma qualidade de imagem fabulosa.


----------



## Teles (6 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

Hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Nov 2015 às 21:34)

Deixo aqui o registo do poente de segunda-feira, dia 9 Novembro


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2015 às 15:11)

Poente de dia *13, 6ªfeira*:


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2015 às 23:47)

Aqui fica o poente do dia 13


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 03:41)

Dia 18, 4ªfeira, pilar solar e um sol virtual, vinte minutos depois de desaparecer o sol real. São efeitos relacionados.

















(ainda há mais fotos com outros aspectos deste poente)


----------



## João Pedro (20 Nov 2015 às 23:37)

StormRic disse:


> Dia 18, 4ªfeira, pilar solar e um sol virtual, vinte minutos depois de desaparecer o sol real. São efeitos relacionados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sol e oceano virtuais! Belíssima esta foto.


----------



## StormRic (20 Nov 2015 às 23:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Sol e oceano virtuais! Belíssima esta foto.



Obrigado! Mas isto só estava assim numa zona limitada do horizonte, o zoom permite-nos viajar lá bem longe.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Nov 2015 às 00:11)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Mas isto só estava assim numa zona limitada do horizonte, o zoom permite-nos viajar lá bem longe.


O mérito é então todo do fotógrafo, que ajustou o enquadramento "au point"!


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Nov 2015 às 01:45)

StormRic disse:


> Dia 18, 4ªfeira, pilar solar e um sol virtual, vinte minutos depois de desaparecer o sol real. São efeitos relacionados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que cores magníficas!


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Nov 2015 às 13:18)

Fotos do poente que tirei no início da semana, dia 21, segunda-feira:


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Nov 2015 às 22:48)

Pôr do sol hoje no aeródromo de Braga:










Post completo Aqui


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2015 às 22:49)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos do poente que tirei no início da semana, dia 21, segunda-feira:



 Pureza e beleza de cores! Tens uma bela vista elevada do horizonte oceânico, qual é altitude aí? Aqui os 20m já permitem a linha de visão tanger o horizonte a 16 Km. Em geral, de uma forma aproximada, esta distância em Km é igual a 3.57 vezes a raiz quadrada da altitude relativa, em metros, do observador. Se o horizonte fôr o mar, a altitude é a absoluta. A 100m de altitude absoluta o observador verá um objecto sobre o mar até à distância de 35,7 Km aproximadamente. Isto significa que se um navio estiver mais distante do que este valor, começa a ser cortado. O ponto mais elevado do navio desaparecerá da vista quando a distância exceder aqueles 35,7 Km de um valor igual à distância do horizonte correspondente à altura desse ponto do navio acima do mar. É ainda interessante notar que a hora exacta do ocaso, quando o limbo superior do sol desaparece, depende de dois factores e é sempre mais tarde do que a hora indicada normalmente (ou mais cedo, para o nascente). Os factores são, a altitude do observador e a refracção atmosférica nas camadas baixas, ambas variáveis. O efeito da refracção permite-nos ver ainda o sol quando ele na verdade já está geometricamente abaixo do horizonte. E quanto mais alto estiver o observador, mais tarde se põe o sol.


----------



## nelson972 (30 Nov 2015 às 22:20)

Por do sol ontem, na Nazaré :


























EOS 700D, canon EF75-300, sem tripe'


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 08:40)

nelson972 disse:


> Por do sol ontem, na Nazaré



 belos momentos! E apanhaste o raio verde!



nelson972 disse:


> EOS 700D, canon EF75-300, sem tripe'



 isso é que é mão firme. Mantiveste o ISO 100, e a abertura em que valor f/? Porque conseguiste uma muito boa profundidade de campo. Em 300mm à mão, mesmo com prática, é difícil descer da velocidade 1/200.


----------



## nelson972 (1 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

StormRic disse:


> belos momentos! E apanhaste o raio verde!
> 
> 
> 
> isso é que é mão firme. Mantiveste o ISO 100, e a abertura em que valor f/? Porque conseguiste uma muito boa profundidade de campo. Em 300mm à mão, mesmo com prática, é difícil descer da velocidade 1/200.



Obrigado!

Dados da foto:
tirada as 17:07
ISO 200
comp. exp : -0.7
F/16
1/200 seg
300mm

A lente e' de baixa qualidade, mas da' para brincar um bocadinho, ir buscar pormenores la' longe.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 18:18)

nelson972 disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Dados da foto:
> tirada as 17:07
> ...



Cena mais luminosa do que eu pensava então. E com o ISO 200 até conseguiste f/16, por isso está tudo tão nítido em profundidade. Lá está, para o 1/200 já é precisa uma "boa mão". Normalmente a regra para o limite está no 1/ #zoom, portanto abaixo de 1/300 para a 300mm já é a zona difícil.

Essa 75-300mm é mesmo da Canon? Eu tive a 75-300mm e era bastante boa até 250mm. Também tive a 70-300 da Sigma, que rapidamente se deteriorou e acima de 200mm era francamente má.


----------



## nelson972 (2 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

A lente e' esta :






Lente barata, de geração anterior, para ter alguma capacidade de zoom. Sei que deveria apostar em lentes de melhor qualidade, mas simplesmente não posso gastar muito dinheiro em  hobbies.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

nelson972 disse:


> A lente e' esta :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Precisamente a que eu usei, bem barata agora sem dúvida! Ainda é utilizável, mas o desgaste já não proporciona uma focagem decente (centenas de milhar de utilizações em condições abusivas) .


----------



## StormyAlentejo (4 Dez 2015 às 09:54)

nelson972 disse:


> A lente e' esta :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também é a que tenho! Dá para fazer umas brincadeiras, mas nota-se que a qualidade não é grande coisa!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2015 às 19:12)

Descobri estas fotos que tirei no ano passado mas não faço ideia do dia em que foi tirada, só sei que foi entre Setembro e Dezembro.
Apareceram uns cumulonimbus (mas não me lembro se houve trovoada) ao final da tarde e lembro-me que a casa ficou toda amarela por causa dessas nuvens 
Desculpem a qualidade...foi tirada com uma compacta.


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Vê os dados exif ou metadados da imagem ( caso a data na máquina esteja correcta ),
mas pode ter sido em Setembro, pois houve vários episódios de aguaceiros - trovoadas, até estava na lagoa de Albufeira, na agua , em dois dos fds .


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Dez 2015 às 00:31)

Vitor TT disse:


> Vê os dados exif ou metadados da imagem ( caso a data na máquina esteja correcta ),
> mas pode ter sido em Setembro, pois houve vários episódios de aguaceiros - trovoadas, até estava na lagoa de Albufeira, na agua , em dois dos fds .


Pois...mas nos detalhes indicam que foi tirada no dia 20/07/2014 (à 00:30 ) mas não houve trovoadas nessa altura, muito pelo contrário, foi um dia de céu limpo...
Por acaso as fotos são todas viradas para Sul, mas tenho quase a certeza que foi num dia de semana...
Não te lembras de um dia em que os prédios ficaram todos amarelos por causa da iluminação do sol nas nuvens? Notava-se muito bem essa diferença...


----------



## Vitor TT (17 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois...mas nos detalhes indicam que foi tirada no dia 20/07/2014 (à 00:30 ) mas não houve trovoadas nessa altura, muito pelo contrário, foi um dia de céu limpo...
> Por acaso as fotos são todas viradas para Sul, mas tenho quase a certeza que foi num dia de semana...
> Não te lembras de um dia em que os prédios ficaram todos amarelos por causa da iluminação do sol nas nuvens? Notava-se muito bem essa diferença...



Pois 00:30 h e sol é um pouco difícil , felizmente no ano passado até houve vários "episódios" de convecção ( para contrastar com este ano, que foi uma crise ), mas ao dia de semana não sei precisar porque como trabalho e estou numa semi-cave tenho pouca visibilidade para o exterior, ainda estive a vasculhar as minhas fotos e a única que tenho tirada assim para o alaranjado durante a semana foi em Dezembro, pois estava doente, tenho-a por ai algures, já foi a um ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

Fotos de hoje


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Dez 2015 às 23:29)

Ontem véspera de natal, tiradas perto da Malveira da Serra - Sintra,


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 03:55)

Vitor TT disse:


> Ontem véspera de natal, tiradas perto da Malveira da Serra - Sintra,



 lindas! As nuvens bem além do horizonte ficaram fantásticas!


Poucas oportunidades para ver presencialmente o poente nos últimos dias, mas fica aqui o primeiro pôr-do-sol do inverno (dia 22)!
















(não houve raio verde)


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

24 de  dezembro
Praia da Poça, São João do Estoril


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2016 às 16:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> 24 de dezembro
> Praia da Poça, São João do Estoril



Lindo! E belas ondas também.

já agora um crepúsculo atrasado, de dia 29 de dezembro último:


----------



## Garcia (17 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Pôr do Sol de ontem, dia 16..




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




sunset .. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2016 às 22:50)

Garcia disse:


> Pôr do Sol de ontem, dia 16..



Que espectáculo de fotos! 

Por aqui esteve assim também no dia 16 :


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Fev 2016 às 19:24)

Poente ontem, dia 16


----------



## Teles (21 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Uma foto tirada hoje ao final do dia:


----------



## Garcia (21 Fev 2016 às 21:53)

estas são de ontem..


----------



## Garcia (13 Mar 2016 às 15:02)

desenterrar isto com umas fotos de ontem.

Igreja da Marquiteira. (Lourinhã).




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Sun_set.. by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

Garcia disse:


> desenterrar isto com umas fotos de ontem.
> 
> Igreja da Marquiteira. (Lourinhã).
> 
> ...


Muito boas!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Abr 2016 às 10:45)

Poente de 1 Abril


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Abr 2016 às 13:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Poente de 1 Abril


Lindo!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lindo!!



Obrigado !


----------



## GARFEL (18 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado !















Enviado do meu LG-D855 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GARFEL (18 Abr 2016 às 22:03)

GARFEL disse:


> Enviado do meu LG-D855 através de Tapatalk








Enviado do meu LG-D855 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jun 2016 às 15:10)

Boas... Uma vez que este tópico anda um pouco adormecido, deixo aqui 12 fotos (já presentes nos seguimento Interior Norte e Centro) de um dos mais bonitos poentes que presenciei com vista aqui para o Carmulo - fotos de ontem (09/06/2016) das 20h:56m às 21h:13m:


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jun 2016 às 20:47)

Algumas fotos do poente do dia 9 de Junho:


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jun 2016 às 23:05)

Fotos tiradas no dia 10/06/2016, em Olhão. Foi tão bonito que deparei-me a olhar para o céu durante uns 5 minutos seguidos.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Ago 2016 às 21:13)

Ressuscito este tópico para publicar as fotos do pôr do sol de hoje, 13 de Agosto:
























(Desculpem-me o tamanho das imagens, estou no telemóvel e não consegui redimensionar)


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2016 às 00:20)

Foto já um pouco antiga mas vou partilhá-la aqui na mesma. Na altura achei uma formação bem interessante, ainda melhor com as cores do pôr do sol, porém passou o tempo e nunca mais me lembrei dela:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Set 2016 às 18:29)

Trago até este tópico mais uma bela coleção de fotos do pôr-do-sol, que fiz por terras algarvias, são as fotos da minha despedida - Praia da Rocha, 4 de Setembro:


----------



## Garcia (2 Out 2016 às 06:55)

Poente de ontem, dia 1 de Outubro..

@Praia de Porto Dinheiro..


----------



## Garcia (6 Out 2016 às 22:18)

no mesmo local das anteriores.. 
ontem dia 5..




Golden Sunset by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Golden Sunset by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr




Golden Sunset by Marcelo Antunes, no Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Aproveito para deixar também, as últimas fotos dos belos poentes que tenho presenciado aqui pela zona. As fotos estão já colocadas no seguimento Interior Norte e Centro, contudo é mais um contributo para este maravilhoso compêndio de imagens deste tópico

O 1º crepúsculo de Outubro (01/10/2016)














Dia 05 de Outubro de 2016


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Out 2016 às 22:59)

Garcia disse:


> Poente de ontem, dia 1 de Outubro..
> 
> @Praia de Porto Dinheiro..





Garcia disse:


> no mesmo local das anteriores..
> ontem dia 5..
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos fantásticas, Garcia!! Que paisagens mais encantadoras, gosto em especial da 3ª foto do 1º de Outubro, que belo lenitivo aquelas pinceladas ardentes de cor  O pilar solar está também muito bom


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Dez 2016 às 20:03)

Pôr-do-Sol de hoje... magnífico


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jul 2017 às 13:19)

Final de tarde de segunda-feira, dia 16/07/2017


----------



## Toby (18 Jul 2017 às 20:27)

joli


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2017 às 03:57)

Boa noite. A partir de paraísos algarvios trago mais um pôr do sol esplendoroso, desta vez com vista a partir da praia do Almargem. Embora não tenha propriamente a ver com o ocaso, não posso deixar de notar que é uma pena o pequeno lago ali encaixado estar limitado a um pequeníssimo curso de água, onde subsistem ainda algumas aves, mais uma vez um sinal  dos novos tempos e seca prolongada a produzirem os seus efeitos


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Set 2017 às 14:11)

Boas, para a despedida das terras Algarvias, ainda passei por algumas praias da nossa tão bela costa Vicentina. Visitei assim, junto ao pôr-do-sol, a praia de Odeceixe (uma das 7 Maravilhas das Praias de Portugal), um lugar encantador, só é pena a água ser fria, mas porque a "nortada tem sempre a sua culpa no cartório". Tive pena de não chegar mais cedo para fotografar a praia a partir de outras perspetivas, mas restaram os belos cenários do ocaso, e alguns outros registos aquando o mesmo:

*12 de Setembro*


























































Outros detalhes da paisagem:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Set 2017 às 14:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boas, para a despedida das terras Algarvias, ainda passei por algumas praias da nossa tão bela costa Vicentina, visitei assim junto pôr-do-sol a praia do Odeceixe (uma das 7 Maravilhas das Praias de Portugal), um lugar encantador, só é pena a água ser fria, mas porque a "nortada tem sempre a sua culpa no cartório". Tive pena de não chegar mais cedo para fotografar a praia a partir de outras perspetivas, mas restou o pôr do sol, e alguns outros registos aquando o mesmo:
> 
> *12 de Setembro*
> 
> ...


LINDO, LINDO, LINDO! Se houvesse a opção adoro era o que metia. É uma das coisas que mais gosto, pôr do sol à beira mar, já para não falar dessa bela praia. Fotos fantásticas, parabéns!!!


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2017 às 17:33)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boas, para a despedida das terras Algarvias, ainda passei por algumas praias da nossa tão bela costa Vicentina, visitei assim junto pôr-do-sol a praia do Odeceixe (uma das 7 Maravilhas das Praias de Portugal), um lugar encantador, só é pena a água ser fria, mas porque a "nortada tem sempre a sua culpa no cartório". Tive pena de não chegar mais cedo para fotografar a praia a partir de outras perspetivas, mas restou o pôr do sol, e alguns outros registos aquando o mesmo:
> 
> *12 de Setembro*
> 
> ...




Parabéns pela qualidade das fotos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Set 2017 às 01:11)

joralentejano disse:


> LINDO, LINDO, LINDO! Se houvesse a opção adoro era o que metia. É uma das coisas que mais gosto, pôr do sol à beira mar, já para não falar dessa bela praia. Fotos fantásticas, parabéns!!!





joselamego disse:


> Parabéns pela qualidade das fotos!



Muito obrigado, joralentejano e joselamego!. Fotografar o pôr-do-sol é também um dos meus tipos de imagem prediletos, e reconheço que prefiro também os registos à beira mar. A ondulação, os reflexos, as sombras das silhuetas da costa, todo o contacto com ambiente natural, tornam sempre as fotos únicas e especiais


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 01:42)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Muito obrigado, joralentejano e joselamego!. Fotografar o pôr-do-sol é também um dos meus tipos de imagem prediletos, e reconheço que prefiro também os registos à beira mar. A ondulação, os reflexos, as sombras das silhuetas da costa, todo o contacto com ambiente natural, tornam sempre as fotos únicas e especiais


Verdade Mr.Neves...também adoro o pôr de sol ...as fotos são sempre mais belas e mágicas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2017 às 03:53)

Deixo um registo do pôr-do-Sol de ontem, visto do Sabugo (Sintra).


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 10:40)

Gilmet disse:


> Deixo um registo do pôr-do-Sol de ontem, visto do Sabugo (Sintra).


Que foto espetacular!!


----------



## AndréGM22 (7 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Último por do sol de 2017 em Santa Cruz!


----------



## Geopower (4 Mai 2018 às 22:42)

Pôr do sol de hoje na costa oeste, Santa Cruz.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Mai 2018 às 00:02)

Hoje, em Leça:



Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jun 2018 às 18:21)

Não sendo pôr do sol até parece...


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2019 às 09:22)

Pôr do sol impressionista ontem desde a minha casa em Llucmaçanes (Menorca)


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Set 2019 às 07:01)

Para acordar o tópico, coloco aqui uns apontamentos do último domingo de Agosto, passado na Tocha. O pôr do sol foi invariavelmente lindo, o momento de passagem do sol pelo cordão de nuvens baixas foi muito bonito de se ver, devia ter filmado.


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2019 às 11:50)

Bem bonito Mr. Neves!


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2019 às 17:13)

Pôr do sol com _Altocumulus stratiformis translucidus perlucidus_ desde a minha casa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Out 2019 às 20:57)

Pek disse:


> Pôr do sol com _Altocumulus stratiformis translucidus perlucidus_ desde a minha casa.


Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança.


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2019 às 21:33)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança.



Na verdade, é de 7 dias atrás, antes da tempestade. Tinha colocada a imagen no twitter, mas ainda não no fórum.

Hoje ainda houve alguma trovoada na ilha, mas com uma clara tendência para estabilização.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jun 2020 às 20:11)

Foto tirada um dia destes (30/05/2020)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Ago 2020 às 13:19)

Ficam aqui alguns registos que fiz de poentes , e que só agora tive possibilidade de partilhar 




Poente, Azeitão , 6 de Junho 2020 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Poente by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Poente, Lagoa de Albufeira  by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Poente, Lagoa de Albufeira  by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Poente, Lagoa de Albufeira by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Poente, Lagoa de Albufeira  by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Nov 2020 às 18:26)

*Cabo Espichel , 10 de Outubro de 2020*




Cabo Espichel, Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2021 às 10:16)

Mais uma vez venho acordar este tópico com mais umas composições que me deliciei fazer. O local não digo, fica até onde a vossa imaginação quiser voar e sonhar:


----------



## Garcia (7 Nov 2022 às 00:08)

Up..
Hoje lá tirei uma foto à pressa com o tlf.. 
@Praia de Porto Dinheiro..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Garcia (12 Nov 2022 às 02:15)

Crepusculo de hoje.. 





Enviado do meu SM-A325F através do Tapatalk


----------

